# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  الاستعداد لرمضان.. متجدد

## مروة عاشور

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته

يقول الله -تعالى: {شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ الَّذِي أُنْزِلَ فِيهِ الْقُرْآَنُ هُدًى لِلنَّاسِ وَبَيِّنَاتٍ مِنَ الْهُدَى وَالْفُرْقَانِ فَمَنْ شَهِدَ مِنْكُمُ الشَّهْرَ فَلْيَصُمْهُ...} [البقرة : 185]

لا شك أن لكل منّا ذكريات قديمة وحديثة لآخر ليالي شهر شعبان.. حيث تترقب قلوبنا قدوم شهر الخيرات.. وننتظر إعلان الرؤية بقلوب متعطشة للصيام والقيام والعيش في أجواء إيمانية لا نستشعرها في ما دونه من الشهور...
رغم أننا كنا صغارًا لا نفقه معنى الصوم.. ولا نعي ما القيام ولا نفقه العباده, إلا أن السعادة كانت تغمر قلوبنا والسكينة تنزل علينا وكأننا نسشتعر فتح أبواب الجنة وسد أبواب النيران!

كان بعض سلفنا الصالح يدعو الله بعد انقضاء شهر رمضان ما يقارب الستة أشهر أن يتقبل الله منهم رمضان, ثم يدعون الله ما تبقى أن يبلغهم رمضان ويعينهم عليه..

وأما نحن فلعلنا نحصل بعضًا مما حصلوا ونسعى للتشبه بهم.. وما أجمل قول عبد الله بن مسعود -رضي الله عنه: "من كان مستنًا فليستن بمن مات؛ فالحي لا تؤمن عليه الفتنة"

كيف يكون استعدادنا لهذا الشهر المبارك؟

1- يَحسن وضع جدول أو حتى ترتيب لليوم مع تسجيل العمل الذي ستعملينه خلال اليوم فبعد الفجر مثلا قراءة جزء وبعد ذلك ترديد الأذكار والقيام لتهيئة بعض أعمال البيت قبل الشعور بأثر الجوع, ثم نوم القيلولة ثم القيام قبل الظهر وقراءة ورد من القرآن ... وهكذا لبقية اليوم المبارك..

2- تجديد التوبة والتبرء من كل ما لا يرضى عنه الله, والمسارعة للتخلص منها والعزم الصادق على تركها.

3- الاطلاع على بعض الكتب أو الكتيبات التي تتحدث عن أخلاق المسلم والحث على الطاعة بوجه عام وفي رمضان بوجه خاص, وسماع المحاضرات التي تحذر من تفويت هذا الخير العظيم, والتحسر بعد رمضان.

4- إبراء الذمة من الصيام الواجب من رمضان انقضى أو نذر أو غيره قبل حلول الشهر.

5- التسلح بالعلم والتذكير بأحكام الصيام وما كان يفعله الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- في رمضان.

6- تعويد النفس على الصيام في شهر شعبان ولو بالقليل؛ كأيام البيض, وتعويدها القيام, حتى لا تمل وتتعب في رمضان.

7- تشجيع الصغار وتحفيزهم على الصيام وتذكيرهم بأجره ومكافأتهم على عمل الخير.

8- محاولة إنجاز ما لدينا من أعمال قبل حلول الشهر, وبإمكان النساء تجهيز بعض الوجبات وتخزينها لحين طبخها حتى لا تقضي الكثير من الوقت في المطبخ, كما أن بإمكانكِ استغلال وقت المطبخ في رمضان على قدر الاستطاعة: http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=39479



وأتمنى أن نشارك في هذه الصفحة بـ.. 
- محاضرة (تتحدث عن فضل رمضان والحث على عمل الخير فيه)
- قصة أو أثر للصحابة أو السلف أو التابعين 
- تذكرة أو موعظة
- مقالة أعجبتك عن شهر رمضان.

أو ما جادت به أقلامكن الطيبة من خير..

----------


## مروة عاشور

من أسباب خسارة رمضان:


*1/ الغفلة عن النية، وعدم احتساب الأجر،وأنك تركت الطعام والشراب، وابتعدت عن المعاصي، والشهوات لله وحده؛ طلباً لرضاه، واستجابةً لأمره، لا يهمك ولا يهمكِ أحد من الناس علم أو لم يعلم، فصومكِ وصومك لله، وخوفكِ وخوفك لله، ولهذه المعاني الجميلة قال الله عز وجل في الحديث القدسي: (إلا الصيام فإنه لي وأنا أجزي به، ترك شهوته وطعامه وشرابه من أجلي)  فمن صام بهذه المعاني وجد حلاوة الصيام، وشعر بلذة رمضان، فأقدم على الأعمال أيما إقدام (ومن صام رمضان إيماناً واحتساباً؛ غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه) .* 

*2/ ومن الأسباب: إهمال الصلوات الخمس، وتأخيرها عن وقتها، وأداؤها بكسل وخمول، وهذا من أعظم أسباب خسارة رمضان عند الرجال والنساء، فمن لم يحرص على الفرائض ولم يقم بالواجبات فكيف يرجى منه النوافل؟ بل كيف يرجى منه استغلال رمضان؟ ربما صلت المرأة في آخر وقت الصلاة فنقرتها نقر الغراب، فكيف يرجى لمن كان هذا حالها استغلال رمضان والفوز فيه! بل هذه يخشى على صيامها ألا يقبل والعياذ بالله.* 

*3/ ومن الأسباب: السهر، فهو من أعظم أسباب خسارة رمضان! وكيف يرجى لمن سهرت طوال ليلها أن تفوز برمضان؟ والسهر -أيها الأحبة- مكروه حتى وإن كان على مباح، فكيف بمن سهرت على حرام؟ أكثر النساء يجلسن طوال الليل للسمر مع الأخوات والقريبات، وتذهب الساعات بالقيل والقال، وربما جلسن حتى وقت السحر خمس ساعات أو أكثر، ليس فيها قراءة للقرآن، أو موضوع لفقه أحكام الصيام، أو استماع لشريط مفيد، أو قراءة من كتاب، فأسألك بالله أليست خسارةً أن تضيع هذه الساعات الطوال من رمضان في كل ليلة بمثل هذه الجلسات؟!* 
*أيتها الأخت المباركة! اعلمي أن العين تصوم، وصيامها غضها عن المحارم، ومشاهدة الفواحش والآثام وَقُلْ لِلْمُؤْمِنَاتِ يَغْضُضْنَ مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِنَّ وَيَحْفَظْنَ فُرُوجَهُنَّ [النور:31] .*

*4/ كثرة النوم والخمول والكسل: وهو حصيلة أكيدة لسهر الليل، ولو نامت بالليل ساعات؛ لجلست بعد صلاة الفجر في مصلاها تذكر الله وتقرأ القرآن، ولأصبحت نهارها طيبة النفس نشيطةً.* 

*5/ ومن الأسباب لخسارة رمضان: ضياع الوقت في التفنن في المأكولات عند المرأة، والمرأة مأجورة مشكورة ولا شك لقيامها على الصائمين وإعداد طعامهم، وهذا فضل عظيم لها تختص به دون الرجال، ولكن يمكنها اختصار الوقت في مطبخها بدون إسراف ولا تبذير، ثم وأنت تعملين يا أمة الله! عليك بكثرة ذكر الله، وبالتسبيح والتحميد، قال تعالى: وَالذَّاكِرِينَ اللَّهَ كَثِيراً وَالذَّاكِرَاتِ أَعَدَّ اللَّهُ لَهُمْ مَغْفِرَةً وَأَجْراً عَظِيماً [الأحزاب:35].*

* 6/ ومن الأسباب: مشاهدة التلفاز والأفلام والدشوش، وسهر ليالي رمضان عليها، وصدق الله يوم قال: إِنَّ السَّمْعَ وَالْبَصَرَ وَالْفُؤَادَ كُلُّ أُوْلَئِكَ كَانَ عَنْهُ مَسْئُولاً [الإسراء:36] فكيف برمضان وأيامه ولياليه؟* 

*7/ ومن الأسباب: قراءة المجلات والروايات والجرائد وما شابهها، أفلا نحرص على ترك هذه الفتن وهذه الوسائل على الأقل ولو في رمضان؟! تعالوا واسمعوا لحال السلف ، كان الزهري رحمه الله إذا دخل رمضان يقول: إنما هو تلاوة القرآن وإطعام الطعام . وكان مالك رحمه الله إذا دخل رمضان؛ ترك قراءة الحديث، ومجالس العلم، وأقبل على تلاوة القرآن من المصحف. وكان قتادة رحمه الله يختم القرآن في كل سبع ليال دائماً، وفي رمضان في كل ثلاث، وفي العشر الأخير منه في كل ليلة.* 

*8/ ومن الأسباب: التسويف، وقد قطع هذا المرض أعمارنا، حتى في أفضل الأيام والشهور، حتى ونحن نعلم أننا قد لا ندرك رمضان الآخر، حتى ونحن نعلم أن رمضان شهر المغفرة والتوبة، حتى ليلة القدر التي هي خير من ألف شهر -بثلاث وثمانين سنة وتزيد- لم تسلم من التسويف، فلا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله! ومثال التسويف في رمضان -مثلاً- قراءة القرآن، تريد المرأة أن تقرأه بعد صلاة الفجر؛ ولكنها متعبة من السهر، ثم بعد الظهر؛ ولكنها مرهقة،ثم بعد العصر؛ ولكنها في المطبخ منشغلة، وربما في الليل؛ ولكنها مع القريبات والجلسات ملتزمة، وهكذا فيخرج رمضان ولم تستطع أن تختمه ولو لمرة واحدة؛ فمسكينة تلك المرأة. أرأيت كيف يكون التسويف من أعظم أسباب خسارة رمضان؟ إنه لمن الخسارة والحرمان أن تمر هذه الليالي المباركة على الإنسان وهو يسرح ويمرح.* 
*
قل للذي ألف الذنوب وأجرما وغدا على زلاته متندما

لا تيأسن واطلب كريماً دائماً يولي الجميل تفضلاً وتكرما

9/ ومن الأسباب -أيضاً-: الخروج للأسواق: وهو ضياع لليالي رمضان الفاضلة، وفيه فتن عظيمة لا يعلم مداها إلا الله.

10/ ومن الأسباب: الهاتف، نعم. فقد يكون الهاتف سبباً لخسارة رمضان لدى بعض الأخوات؛ إذ تقضي الأخت الصائمة وقتاً طويلاً في مكالماتها، لا لأجل تهنئة أخواتها بدخول شهر رمضان، أو لأجل مناقشة في مسائل فقهية في رمضان؛ وإنما للسؤال عن أنواع الأكلات!!!*

----------


## مروة عاشور

تأخير قضاء رمضان حتى يدخل رمضان الثاني 

 
أفطرت أياماً من رمضان، وهذا من عدة سنوات . ولم أصم هذه الأيام حتى الآن . فماذا عليّ أن أفعل ؟ 


الحمد لله 

اتفق الأئمة على أنه يجب على من أفطر أياماً من رمضان أن يقضي تلك الأيام قبل مجيء رمضان التالي . 
واستدلوا على ذلك بما رواه البخاري (1950) ومسلم (1146) عن عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا قالت : ( كَانَ يَكُونُ عَلَيَّ الصَّوْمُ مِنْ رَمَضَانَ ، فَمَا أَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ أَقْضِيَهُ إِلا فِي شَعْبَانَ ، وَذَلِكَ لِمَكَانِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ) . 
قال الحافظ : 
وَيُؤْخَذ مِنْ حِرْصهَا عَلَى ذَلِكَ فِي شَعْبَان أَنَّهُ لا يَجُوز تَأْخِير الْقَضَاء حَتَّى يَدْخُلَ رَمَضَان آخَرُ اهـ 
فإن أخر القضاء حتى دخل رمضان التالي فلا يخلو من حالين : 
الأولى : 
أن يكون التأخير بعذر ، كما لو كان مريضاً واستمرَّ به المرض حتى دخل رمضان التالي ، فهذا لا إثم عليه في التأخير لأنه معذور . وليس عليه إلا القضاء فقط . فيقضي عدد الأيام التي أفطرها . 
الحال الثانية : 
أن يكون تأخير القضاء بدون عذر ، كما لو تمكن من القضاء ولكنه لم يقض حتى دخل رمضان التالي. 
فهذا آثم بتأخير القضاء بدون عذر ، واتفق الأئمة على أن عليه القضاء ، ولكن اختلفوا هل يجب مع القضاء أن يطعم عن كل يوم مسكيناً أو لا ؟ 
فذهب الأئمة مالك والشافعي وأحمد أن عليه الإطعام . واستدلوا بأن ذلك قد ورد عن بعض الصحابة كأبي هريرة وابن عباس رضي الله عنهم . 
وذهب الإمام أبو حنيفة رحمه الله إلى أنه لا يجب مع القضاء إطعام . 
واستدل بأن الله تعالى لم يأمر مَنْ أفطر من رمضان إلا بالقضاء فقط ولم يذكر الإطعام ، قال الله تعالى : ( وَمَنْ كَانَ مَرِيضًا أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ فَعِدَّةٌ مِنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ ) البقرة/185. 
انظر : المجموع (6/366) ، المغني (4/400) . 
وهذا القول الثاني اختاره الإمام البخاري رحمه الله ، قال في صحيحه : 
قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ -يعني : النخعي- : إِذَا فَرَّطَ حَتَّى جَاءَ رَمَضَانُ آخَرُ يَصُومُهُمَا وَلَمْ يَرَ عَلَيْهِ طَعَامًا ، وَيُذْكَرُ عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ مُرْسَلا وَابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ أَنَّهُ يُطْعِمُ . ثم قال البخاري : وَلَمْ يَذْكُرِ اللَّهُ الإِطْعَامَ ، إِنَّمَا قَالَ : ( فَعِدَّةٌ مِنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ ) اهـ 
وقال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله وهو يقرر عدم وجوب الإطعام : 
وأما أقوال الصحابة فإن في حجتها نظراً إذا خالفت ظاهر القرآن ، وهنا إيجاب الإطعام مخالف لظاهر القرآن ، لأن الله تعالى لم يوجب إلا عدة من أيام أخر ، ولم يوجب أكثر من ذلك ، وعليه فلا نلزم عباد الله بما لم يلزمهم الله به إلا بدليل تبرأ به الذمة ، على أن ما روي عن ابن عباس وأبي هريرة رضي الله عنهم يمكن أن يحمل على سبيل الاستحباب لا على سبيل الوجوب ، فالصحيح في هذه المسألة أنه لا يلزمه أكثر من الصيام إلا أنه يأثم بالتأخير . اهـ 
الشرح الممتع (6/451) . 
وعلى هذا فالواجب هو القضاء فقط ، وإذا احتاط الإنسان وأطعم عن كل يوم مسكيناً كان ذلك حسناً . 
وعلى السائلة - إذا كان تأخيرها القضاء من غير عذر- أن تتوب إلى الله تعالى وتعزم على عدم العودة لمثل ذلك في المستقبل . 
والله تعالى المسؤول أن يوفقنا لما يحب ويرضى . 
والله أعلم . 


http://www.islamqa.com/ar/ref/26865

----------


## مروة عاشور

*قالوا بأنك قادم فتهللت بالبشر أوجهنا وبالخيلاء

تهفو إليه وفي القلوب وفي النهى شوق لمقدمه وحسن رجاء*
*
كل هذا الشوق، وكل هذا الحنين، وكل هذه المشاعر والعواطف، ومع ذلك هناك من يفرط في رمضان، ويخسر فضله وأجره!!

محاضرة ماتعة بعنوان (لماذا نخسر رمضان) للشيخ إبراهيم الدويش -حفظه الله:

http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Lesson...&lesson_id=237

*

----------


## مروة عاشور

فلاش (رمضان يناديكم):

http://saaid.net/mktarat/ramadan/flash/52.htm

----------


## مروة عاشور

فتوى:

كانت عليّ أيام كثيرة من صيام رمضان بسبب الحمل والولادة الذي صادف أيام رمضان المبارك .. وقد قضيتها ولله الحمد باستثناء آخر سبعة أيام . وقد صمت ثلاثة منها بعد نصف شعبان ، وأريد أن أكمل الباقي قبل رمضان . 
وقد قرأت على موقعكم أن صيام النصف الثاني لا يجوز إلا للشخص المتعود على الصيام. أفيدوني أفادكم الله حيث إنني أريد أن أعرف هل أتم صيام الأيام التي عليّ أم لا ؟ وإذا كان الجواب لا .. فما حكم الأيام الثلاث التي صمتها هل علي قضاؤها مرة أخرى أم لا ؟. 



الحمد لله ثبت عن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أنه قال : ( إِذَا انْتَصَفَ شَعْبَانُ فَلا تَصُومُوا ) . رواه أبو داود (3237) والترمذي (738) وابن ماجه (1651) وصححه الألباني في صحيح الترمذي . 
وهذا النهي يستثنى منه : 
1- من له عادة بالصيام ، كرجل اعتاد صوم يومي الاثنين والخميس ، فإنه يصومها ولو بعد النصف من شعبان ودليل هذا قوله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : ( لا تَقَدَّمُوا رَمَضَانَ بِصَوْمِ يَوْمٍ وَلا يَوْمَيْنِ إِلا رَجُلٌ كَانَ يَصُومُ صَوْمًا فَلْيَصُمْهُ ) رواه البخاري (1914) ومسلم (1082) . 
2- من بدأ بالصيام قبل نصف شعبان ، فوصل ما بعد النصف بما قبله ، فهذا لا يشمله النهي أيضا. ودليل هذا قول عائشة رضي الله عنها ( كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَصُومُ شَعْبَانَ كُلَّهُ ، يَصُومُ شَعْبَانَ إِلا قَلِيلا ) . رواه البخاري (1970) ومسلم (1156) واللفظ لمسلم . 
قال النووي : 
قَوْلهَا : ( كَانَ يَصُوم شَعْبَان كُلّه , كَانَ يَصُومُهُ إِلا قَلِيلا ) الثَّانِي تَفْسِيرٌ لِلأَوَّلِ , وَبَيَان أَنَّ قَوْلهَا "كُلّه" أَيْ غَالِبُهُ اهـ . 
فهذا الحديث يدل على جواز الصيام بعد نصف شعبان ، ولكن لمن وصله بما قبل النصف . 
3- ويستثنى من هذا النهي أيضا من يصوم قضاء رمضان . 
قال النووي رحمه الله في المجموع (6/399) : 
قَالَ أَصْحَابُنَا : لا يَصِحُّ صَوْمُ يَوْمِ الشَّكِّ عَنْ رَمَضَانَ بِلا خِلافٍ . . . فَإِنْ صَامَهُ عَنْ قَضَاءٍ أَوْ نَذْرٍ أَوْ كَفَّارَةٍ أَجْزَأَهُ ، لأَنَّهُ إذَا جَازَ أَنْ يَصُومَ فِيهِ تَطَوُّعًا لَهُ سَبَبٌ فَالْفَرْضُ أَوْلَى . . وَلأَنَّهُ إذَا كَانَ عَلَيْهِ قَضَاءُ يَوْمٍ مِنْ رَمَضَانَ , فَقَدْ تَعَيَّنَ عَلَيْهِ ; لأَنَّ وَقْتَ قَضَائِهِ قَدْ ضَاقَ اهـ . 
ويوم الشك هو يوم الثلاثين من شعبان إذا حال دون رؤية الهلال ليلة الثلاثين غيم أو غبار أو نحو ذلك ، وسمي يوم الشك ، لأنه مشكوك فيه ، هل هو آخر يوم من شعبان أو أول يوم من رمضان . 
وخلاصة الجواب : 
لا حرج من قضاء رمضان في النصف الثاني من شعبان ، وهذا لا يشمله نهي النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عن الصيام إذا انتصف شعبان . 
فصيامك الأيام الثلاثة صحيح ، وعليك بصيام الأيام المتبقية قبل دخول رمضان . 
والله تعالى أعلم .

http://www.islam-qa.com/ar/ref/49884...B6%D8%A7%D9%86

----------


## مروة عاشور

روائع الأسحار .. محاضرة من روائع الشيخ إبراهيم الدويش.. مناسبة لرمضان, بلغنا الله وإياكم هذا الشهر الفضيل:

http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Lesson...&lesson_id=248

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

بوركتي ونفع الله بما نقلتي

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

لله درّكِ أيتها الكريمة الشريفة ، لقد استفدتُ شخصيًا بما خططتِ ..
نفع الله بكِ ، وجعلكِ مباركة أينما كنتِ ..

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليكما أختاي الكريمتان..

من أحوال سلفنا الصالح في رمضان:

* كان الأسود بن يزيد يختم القرآن في رمضان في كل ليلتين، وكان ينام بين المغرب والعشاء، وكان يختم القرآن في غير رمضان في كل ست ليالٍ.
* كان مالك بن أنس إذا دخل رمضان يفر من الحديث ومجالسه أهل العلم ويقبل على تلاوة القرآن من المصحف.
* كان سفيان الثوري إذا دخل رمضان ترك جميع العباد وأقبل على قراءة القرآن.
* كان سعيد بن جبير يختم القرآن في كل ليلتين.
* كان الوليد بن عبد الملك يختم في كل ثلاثٍ، وختم في رمضان سبع عشرة ختمه.
* قال أبي عوانة : شهدت قتادة يدرس القرآن في رمضان.
* كان قتادة يختم القرآن في سبع، وإذا جاء رمضان ختم في كل ثلاثٍ، فإذا جاء العشر ختم كل ليلةٍ.
* وقال الربيع بن سليمان: كان الشافعي يختم القرآن في شهر رمضان ستين ختمة وفي كل شهر ثلاثين ختمة.
* كان وكيع بن الجراح يقرأ في رمضان في الليل ختمةً وثلثاً، ويصلي ثنتي عشرة من الضحى، ويصلي من الظهر إلى العصر.
* كان محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري يختم في رمضان في النهار كل يوم ختمة، ويقوم بعد التراويح كل ثلاث ليالٍ بختمة.
* وقال القاسم بن علي يصف أباه ابن عساكر صاحب (تاريخ دمشق): وكان مواظباً على صلاة الجماعة وتلاوة القرآن، يختم كل جمعة أو يختم في رمضان كل يوم، ويعتكف في المنارة الشرقية.

فتشبهوا إن لم تكونوا مثلهم *** إن التشبه بالكرام فلاح

----------


## مروة عاشور

http://www.saaid.net/mktarat/ramadan/flash/38.htm

----------


## مروة عاشور

محاضرة قيمة: حال السلف في رمضان للشيخ سعد البريك:
http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Lesson...esson_id=85088

----------


## مروة عاشور

فلاش رائع (روحانية صائم):


http://saaid.net/mktarat/ramadan/flash/22.htm

----------


## فاقده ابوها

الله يوفقك ويوفقنا ويجعلنا من صوامينه وقوامينه يارب

----------


## مروة عاشور

*السؤال:*

*أهنئكم بدخول شهر رمضان الكريم ، وأتمنى أن يتقبل الله منا ومنكم الصيام والقيام . 
وأتمنى أن أستغل هذه الفرصة بقدر ما أستطيع في العبادة وتحصيل الأجر ، فأرجو منكم إعطائي برنامجاً مناسباً لي ولأُسرتي حتى نستغل الشهر بالخير والطاعة.* 



*الحمد لله تقبل الله من الجميع صالح القول والعمل ، ورزقنا الإخلاص في السر والعلن . 
وهذا جدول مقترح للمسلم في هذا الشهر المبارك : 
يوم المسلم في رمضان : 
يبدأ المسلم يومه بالسحور قبل صلاة الفجر , والأفضل أن يؤخر السحور إلى أقصى وقت ممكن من الليل . 
ثم بعد ذلك يستعد المسلم لصلاة الفجر قبل الآذان , فيتوضأ في بيته , ويخرج إلى المسجد قبل الآذان , 
فإذا دخل المسجد صلى ركعتين (تحية المسجد) , ثم يجلس ويشتغل بالدعاء , أو بقراءة القرآن , أو بالذكر , حتى يؤذن المؤذن , فيردد مع المؤذن ويقول ما ورد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد الفراغ من الأذان , ثم بعد ذلك يصلي ركعتين ( راتبة الفجر) , ثم يشتغل بالذكر والدعاء وقراءة القرآن إلى أن تُقام الصلاة , وهو في صلاة ما انتظر الصلاة . 
بعد أن يؤدي الصلاة مع الجماعة يأتي بالأذكار التي تشرع عقب السلام من الصلاة , ثم بعد ذلك إن أحب أن يجلس إلى أن تطلع الشمس في المسجد مشتغلا بالذكر وقراءة القرآن فذلك أفضل , وهو ما كان يفعله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد صلاة الفجر . 
ثم إذا طلعت الشمس وارتفعت ومضى على شروقها نحو ربع ساعة فإن أحب أن يصلي صلاة الضحى ( أقلها ركعتين ) فذلك حسن , وإن أحب أن يؤخرها إلى وقتها الفاضل وهو حين ترمض الفصال ، أي : عند اشتداد الحر وارتفاع الشمس فهو أفضل . 
ثم إن أحب أن ينام ليستعد للذهاب إلى عمله , فلينوي بنومه ذلك التَّقوِّي على العبادة وتحصيل الرزق , كي يؤجر عليه إن شاء الله تعالى ، وليحرص على تطبيق آداب النوم الشرعية العملية والقولية . 
ثم يذهب إلى عمله , فإذا حضر وقت صلاة الظهر , ذهب إلى المسجد مبكرا , قبل الأذان أو بعده مباشرة , وليكن مستعدا للصلاة مسبقا , فيصلي أربع ركعات بسلامين ( راتبة الظهر القبلية ) , ثم يشتغل بقراءة القرآن إلى أن تقام الصلاة ، فيصلي مع الجماعة , ثم يصلي ركعتين ( راتبة الظهر البعدية ) . 
ثم بعد الصلاة يعود إلى إنجاز ما بقي من عمله , إلى أن يحضر وقت الانصراف من العمل , فإذا انصرف من العمل فإن كان قد بقي وقت طويل على صلاة العصر ويمكنه أن يستريح فيه , فليأخذ قسطا من الراحة , وإن كان الوقت غير كاف ويخشى إذا نام أن تفوته صلاة العصر فليشغل نفسه بشيء مناسب حتى يحين وقت الصلاة , كأن يذهب إلى السوق لشراء بعض الأشياء التي يحتاجها أهل البيت ونحو ذلك , أو يذهب إلى المسجد مباشرة من حين ينتهي من عمله , ويبقى في المسجد إلى أن يصلي العصر . 
ثم بعد العصر ينظر الإنسان إلى حاله , فإن كان بإمكانه أن يجلس في المسجد ويشتغل بقراءة القرآن فهذه غنيمة عظيمة , وإن كان الإنسان يشعر بالإرهاق , فعليه أن يستريح في هذا الوقت , كي يستعد لصلاة التراويح في الليل . 
وقبل أذان المغرب يستعد للإفطار , وليشغل نفسه في هذه اللحظات بشيء يعود عليه بالنفع , إما بقراءة قرآن , أو دعاء , أو حديث مفيد مع الأهل والأولاد . 
ومن أحسن ما يشغل به هذا الوقت المساهمة في تفطير الصائمين , إما بإحضار الطعام لهم أو المشاركة في توزيعه عليهم وتنظيم ذلك , ولذلك لذة عظيمة لا يذوقها إلا من جرب . 
ثم بعد الإفطار يذهب للصلاة في المسجد مع الجماعة , وبعد الصلاة يصلي ركعتين ( راتبة المغرب ) , ثم يعود إلى البيت ويأكل ما تيسر له – مع عدم الإكثار - , ثم يحرص على أن يبحث عن طريقة مفيدة يملأ بها هذا الوقت بالنسبة له ولأهل بيته , كالقراءة من كتاب قصصي , أو كتاب أحكام عملية , أو مسابقة , أو حديث مباح , أو أي فكرة أخرى مفيدة تتشوق النفوس لها , وتصرفها عن المحرمات التي تبث في وسائل الإعلام , والتي يعد هذا الوقت بالنسبة لها وقت الذروة , فتجدها تبث أكثر البرامج جذبا وتشويقا , وإن حوت ما حوت من المنكرات العقدية والأخلاقية ، فاجتهد يا أخي في صرف نفسك عن ذلك , واتق الله في رعيتك التي سوف تسأل عنها يوم القيامة , فأعد للسؤال جوابا . 
ثم استعد لصلاة العشاء , واتجه إلى المسجد , فاشتغل بقراءة القرآن , أو بالاستماع إلى الدرس الذي يكون في المسجد . 
ثم بعد ذلك أدِ صلاة العشاء , ثم صلِ ركعتين ( راتبة العشاء ) ثم صلِّ التراويح خلف الإمام بخشوع وتدبر وتفكر , ولا تنصرف قبل أن ينصرف الإمام , وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إنه من قام مع الإمام حتى ينصرف كتب له قيام ليلة " . رواه أبو داود (1370) وغيره ، وصححه الألباني في "صلاة التراويح " (ص 15) . 
ثم اجعل لك برنامجا بعد صلاة التراويح يتناسب مع ظروفك وارتباطاتك الشخصية ، وعليك مراعاة ما يلي : 
البعد عن جميع المحرمات ومقدماتها . 
مراعاة تجنيب أهل بيتك الوقوع في شيء من المحرمات أو أسبابها بطريقة حكيمة ، كإعداد برامج خاصة لهم , أو الخروج بهم للنزهة في الأماكن المباحة , أو تجنبيهم رفقة السوء والبحث لهم عن رفقة صالحة. 
أن تشتغل بالفاضل عن المفضول . 
ثم احرص على أن تنام مبكرا , مع الإتيان بالآداب الشرعية للنوم العملية والقولية , وإن قرأت قبل النوم شيئا من القرآن أو من الكتب النافعة فهذا أمر حسن ، لا سيما إن كنت لم تنه وردك اليومي من القرآن , فلا تنم حتى تنهه . 
ثم استقيظ قبل السحور بوقت كاف للاشتغال بالدعاء , فهذا الوقت _ وهو ثلث الليل الأخير _ وقت النزول الإلهي , وقد أثنى الله عز وجل على المستغفرين فيه , كما وعد الداعين فيه بالإجابة والتائبين بالقبول , فلا تدع هذه الفرصة العظيمة تفوتك . 
يوم الجمعة : 
يوم الجمعة هو أفضل أيام الأسبوع , فينبغي أن يكون له برنامجا خاصا في العبادة والطاعة , يراعى فيه ما يلي : 
التبكير في الحضور إلى صلاة الجمعة . 
البقاء في المسجد بعد صلاة العصر , والاشتغال بالقراءة والدعاء حتى الساعة الأخيرة من هذا اليوم , فإنها ساعة ترجى فيها إجابة الدعاء . 
اجعل هذا اليوم فرصة لاستكمال بعض أعمالك التي لم تتمها في وسط الأسبوع , كإتمام الورد الأسبوعي من القرآن , أو إتمام قراءة كتاب , أو سماع شريط , ونحو ذلك من الأعمال الصالحة . 
العشر الأواخر : 
العشر الأواخر فيها ليلة القدر , التي هي خير من ألف شهر , لذا يشرع للإنسان أن يعتكف في هذه العشر في المسجد , كما كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يفعل , طلبا لليلة القدر , فمن تيسر له الاعتكاف فيها , فهذه منة عظيمة من الله عليه . 
ومن لم يتيسر له اعتكافها كلها , فليعتكف ما تيسر له منها . 
وإن لم يتيسر له اعتكاف شيء منها فليحرص على إحياء ليلها بالعبادة والطاعة من قيام وقراءة وذكر ودعاء , وليستعد لذلك من النهار بإراحة جسمه ليتمكن من السهر في الليل . 
تنبيهات : 
هذا الجدول جدول مقترح , وهو جدول مرن يمكن لكل فرد أن يعدل فيه بحسب ظروفه الخاصة . 
هذا الجدول روعي فيه الالتزام بذكر السنن الثابتة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , فلا يعني ذلك أن جميع ما فيه من الواجبات والفرائض , بل فيه كثير مع السنن والمستحبات . 
أحب الأعمال إلى الله أدومها وإن قل , فالإنسان في أول الشهر قد يتحمس للطاعة والعبادة , ثم يصاب بالفتور , فاحذر من ذلك , واحرص على المداومة على جميع الأعمال التي تؤديها في هذا الشهر الكريم . 
ينبغي على المسلم أن يحرص على تنظيم وقته في هذا الشهر المبارك , حتى لا يضيع على نفسه فرص كبيرة للازدياد من الخير والعمل الصالح , فمثلا : يحرص الإنسان على شراء الأغراض التي يحتاجها أهل البيت قبل بداية الشهر , وكذلك الأغراض اليومية يحرص على شرائها في الأوقات التي لا يكون فيها زحام في الأسواق ، ومثال آخر : الزيارات الشخصية والعائلية ينبغي أن تنظم بحيث لا تشغل الإنسان عن عبادته . 
اجعل الإكثار من العبادة والتقرب إلى الله هو همك الأول في هذا الشهر المبارك . 
اعقد العزم من بداية الشهر على التبكير إلى المسجد في أوقات الصلاة , وعلى ختم كتاب الله عز وجل تلاوة , وعلى المحافظة على قيام الليل في هذا الشهر العظيم ، وعلى إنفاق ما تيسر من مالك . 
اغتنم فرصة شهر رمضان لتقوية صلتك بكتاب الله عز وجل , وذلك من خلال الوسائل التالية : 
ضبط القراءة الصحيحة للآيات , والسبيل إلى ذلك هو تصحيح القراءة على مقرئ جيد , فإن تعذر فمن خلال متابعة أشرطة القراء المتقنين . 
مراجعة ما مَنَّ الله عز وجل به عليك من حفظ , والاستزادة من الحفظ . 
القراءة في تفسير الآيات , وذلك إما بمراجعة الآيات التي تشكل عليك في كتب التفاسير المعتمدة كتفسير البغوي وتفسير ابن كثير وتفسير السعدي , وإما بأن تجعل لك جدولا للقراءة المنتظمة في كتاب من كتب التفسير , فتبدأ أولا بجزء عم , ثم تنتقل إلى جزء تبارك , وهكذا . 
العناية بتطبيق الأوامر التي تمر بك في كتاب الله عز وجل . 
نسأل الله عز وجل أن يتم علينا نعمة إدراك رمضان , بإتمام صيامه وقيامه , وأن يتقبل منا , وأن يتجاوز عن تقصيرنا .

http://www.islam-qa.com/ar/cat/2030#4573



..
*

----------


## مروة عاشور

محاضرة (كيف تستقبل رمضان), للشيخ ناصر العمر:

http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Lesson...&lesson_id=508

----------


## مروة عاشور

سؤال: 
العمرة في شهر رمضان تعدل حجة ، ما المقصود من ذلك ، أريد شرحا مفصلا ؟



الحمد لله
أولا :
روى البخاري (1782) ومسلم (1256) عن ابْن عَبَّاسٍ قال : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لِامْرَأَةٍ مِنْ الْأَنْصَارِ : ( مَا مَنَعَكِ أَنْ تَحُجِّي مَعَنَا ؟ قَالَتْ : لَمْ يَكُنْ لَنَا إِلَّا نَاضِحَانِ [بعيران] ، فَحَجَّ أَبُو وَلَدِهَا وَابْنُهَا عَلَى نَاضِحٍ ، وَتَرَكَ لَنَا نَاضِحًا نَنْضِحُ عَلَيْهِ [نسقي عليه] الأرض ، قَالَ : فَإِذَا جَاءَ رَمَضَانُ فَاعْتَمِرِي ، فَإِنَّ عُمْرَةً فِيهِ تَعْدِلُ حَجَّةً ) وفي رواية لمسلم : ( حجة معي ) .
ثانيا :
اختلف أهل العلم فيمن يُحَصِّلُ الفضيلة المذكورة في الحديث ، على ثلاثة أقوال :
القول الأول : أن هذا الحديث خاص بالمرأة التي خاطبها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وممن اختار هذا القول: سعيد بن جبير من التابعين ، نقله عنه ابن حجر في "فتح الباري" (3/605). 
ومما يستدل به لهذا القول ما جاء في حديث أم معقل أنها قالت : (الحج حجة ، والعمرة عمرة ، وقد قال هذا لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ما أدري أَلِي خاصةً . – تعني : أم للناس عامة-) رواه أبو داود (1989) غير أن هذا اللفظ ضعيف ، ضعفه الألباني في "ضعيف أبي داود" .
القول الثاني : أن هذه الفضيلة يحصلها من نوى الحج فعجز عنه ، ثم عوضه بعمرة في رمضان ، فيكون له باجتماع نية الحج مع أداء العمرة أجر حجة تامة مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .
قال ابن رجب في "لطائف المعارف" (ص/249) :
" واعلم أن مَن عجز عن عملِ خيرٍ وتأسف عليه وتمنى حصوله كان شريكا لفاعله في الأجر... – وذكر أمثلة لذلك منها - : وفات بعضَ النساءِ الحجُّ مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فلما قدم سألته عما يجزئ من تلك الحجة ، قال : ( اعتمري في رمضان ، فإن عمرة في رمضان تعدل حجة أو حجة معي ) " انتهى . 
ونحو ذلك قاله ابن كثير في التفسير (1/531) .
وذكر هذا القول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية احتمالا في "مجموع الفتاوى" (26/293-294) .
القول الثالث : ما ذهب إليه أهل العلم من المذاهب الأربعة وغيرهم ، أن الفضل في هذا الحديث عام لكل من اعتمر في شهر رمضان ، فالعمرة فيه تعدل حجة لجميع الناس ، وليس مخصوصا بأشخاص أو بأحوال . 
انظر : "رد المحتار" (2/473) ، "مواهب الجليل" (3/29) ، "المجموع" (7/138) ، "المغني" (3/91) ، "الموسوعة الفقهية" (2/144).
والأقرب من هذه الأقوال – والله أعلم - هو القول الأخير ، وأن الفضل عام لكل من اعتمر في رمضان ، ويدل على ذلك : 
1- ورود الحديث عن جماعة من الصحابة ، فقد قال الترمذي : " وفي الباب عن ابن عباس وجابر وأبي هريرة وأنس ووهب بن خنبش " ، وأكثر مروياتهم لا تذكر قصة المرأة السائلة .
2- عمل الناس عبر العصور ، من الصحابة والتابعين والعلماء والصالحين ، ما زالوا يحرصون على أداء العمرة في شهر رمضان كي ينالهم الأجر .
وأما تخصيص الفضل بمن عجز عن أداء الحج في عامه لمانع ، فيقال : إن من صدقت نيته وعزيمته وأخذ بالأسباب ثم منعه مانع فوق إرادته فإن الله سبحانه وتعالى يكتب له أجر العمل بفضل النية ، فكيف يعلق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حصول الأجر بعمل زائد وهو أداء العمرة في رمضان وقد كانت النية الصادقة كافية لتحصيل الأجر !
ثالثا :
ويبقى السؤال في معنى الفضل المذكور ، وأن العمرة في رمضان تعدل حجة ، وبيان ذلك بما يلي : 
لا شك أن العمرة في رمضان لا تجزئ عن حج الفريضة ، بمعنى أن من اعتمر في رمضان لم تبرأ ذمته من أداء الحج الواجب لله تعالى . 
فالمقصود من الحديث إذًا التشبيه من حيث الثواب والأجر ، وليس من حيث الإجزاء .
ومع ذلك ، فالمساواة المقصودة بين ثواب العمرة في رمضان وثواب الحج هي في قدر الأجر ، وليست في جنسه ونوعه ، فالحج لا شك أفضل من العمرة من حيث جنس العمل .
فمن اعتمر في رمضان تحصل على قدر أجر الحج ، غير أن عمل الحج فيه من الفضائل والمزايا والمكانة ما ليس في العمرة ، من دعاء بعرفة ورمي جمار وذبح نسك وغيرها ، فهما وإن تساويا في قدر الثواب من حيث الكم – يعني العدد – ، ولكنهما لا يتساويان في الكيف والنوع .
وهذا هو توجيه ابن تيمية حين تكلم عن الحديث الذي فيه أن سورة الإخلاص تعدل ثلث القرآن ، يمكن مراجعة كلامه في جواب السؤال رقم (10022) .
قال إسحاق بن راهويه : 
" معنى هذا الحديث – يعني حديث ( عمرة في رمضان تعدل حجة ) - مثل ما روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : من قرأ : قل هو الله أحد فقد قرأ ثلث القرآن "
"سنن الترمذي" (2/268)
وجاء في "مسائل الإمام أحمد بن حنبل رواية أبي يعقوب الكوسج" (1/553) :
" قلت : من قال : ( عمرة في رمضان تعدل حجة ) أثبت هو ؟ قال : بلى ، هو ثبت . 
قال إسحاق : ثبت كما قال ، ومعناه : أن يكتب له كأجر حجة ، ولا يلحق بالحاج أبدا " انتهى.
وقال ابن تيمية في "مجموع الفتاوى" (26/293-294) :
" معلوم أن مراده : أن عمرتك فى رمضان تعدل حجة معي ، فإنها كانت قد أرادت الحج معه ، فتعذر ذلك عليها ، فأخبرها بما يقوم مقام ذلك ، وهكذا من كان بمنزلتها من الصحابة ، ولا يقول عاقل ما يظنه بعض الجهال أن عمرة الواحد منا من الميقات أو من مكة تعدل حجة معه ، فإنه من المعلوم بالاضطرار أن الحج التام أفضل من عمرة رمضان ، والواحد منا لو حج الحج المفروض لم يكن كالحج معه ، فكيف بعمرة !! وغاية ما يحصله الحديث أن تكون عمرة أحدنا في رمضان من الميقات بمنزلة حجة " انتهى . 



http://www.islam-qa.com/ar/ref/10492...B6%D8%A7%D9%86

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

جزاك ربي الجنان أختاه
بارك الله فيك
جهود قيمة أثابك ربي عليها

----------


## مروة عاشور

آمين آمين وإياكِ أختي الفاضلة

فلاش (محرومون في رمضان):
http://www.saaid.net/mktarat/ramadan/flash/4.htm


..

----------


## مروة عاشور

وسط أرض الخيال والأماني، مشى الشاب..
سبح بفكره فوق مياه الواقع الأليم إلى جزر الزهور والجمال والقوة.....
تخيل أن الطرق من نصاعتها وبياضها كالثلوج الممهدة الممتدة حتى الأفق الساحر.....
مشى الشاب داخل حدائق غناء على جانبي الطريق.....
وجد على الأرض شيئًا يلمع.....
أدرك أنه غطاء صندوق صغير... فتح الصندوق وأخرج أوراقًا قد حفّها القدم.....
وقرأ فيها هذه الرسالة...

سأحكي لك أيها الشاب ولن أبخل.....
أذكر أني عاصرت أُناسا أوتوا القران... حُمّلوا أمانته فما ضيعوها وما هجروها وما نسوها..
عاصرت أُناسا كانوا يقرءون القرآن ويحفظونه ويعملون به حتى يُخالط لحمهم وعظامهم..
حتى تخالط بشاشته قلوبهم، حتى يكون الواحد منهم قرآنًا يمشي على الأرض مثل قائدهم ومربيهم..
ومربي الأمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.

وفي مثل هذا الزمان كان للقرآن معهم أحوال أي أحوال، فكانوا يحبون طول القيام في هذه الليالي المباركة..
حتى إنهم كانوا يُصلون طوال الليل حتى إذا انصرفوا يقولون لخدمهم: أسرعوا، يخشون أن يفوتهم الفلاح أي السحور..
كيف لا وقدوتهم ومعلمهم كان سيد المتعبدين والمتهجدين محمد الأمين صلوات الله وسلامه عليه وعلى آله أجمعين الذي كان يُطيل القيام...

ها أنا ذا أيها الشاب... 
أتلفت حولي اليوم فما أرى أحدًا مثلهم، لا أجد إلا من هجر القرآن، ومن صلى فإنما يصلي ليؤدي شيئًا ناء بحمله..
فما إن ينتهي منه حتى ينتعش قلبه..
أتلفت حولي اليوم في دنيا الناس، فأجد الذي يقرأ في الركعة بالكلمتين أو الثلاث، ثم ينقر صلاته نقرًا...

ترى أيها الشاب كل ذلك....
تــراه، ولكن أنى لك أن تدرك ما أدركت، وأنى لك أن تُعاصر وتُشاهد ما عاصرت وشاهدت، وأنى لك أن تقاسي ما قاسيت وتتألم مثلما تألمت، أنا الذي عاصرتُ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تسعَ سنين، ومررت كما قلت من قبل بمشاهد ومواقع وأزمنة وأمكنة ما أظن أحدًا علم عنها أو بلغها...
........
لا أريد أن أملأ قلبك بالأسى والألم..
ولكنها نفثات أحاول أن أفرج بها شيئا من هذه الهموم المتطاولة.....

أعود معك إلى الذكريات الجميلة ولا أريد للرسالة أن تطول..
تذكر معي أُناسًا مضوا..
كان الخير فيهم هو الغالب يتعاهدون بعضهم وكأنهم إخوة، بل كانوا أفضل من إخوة الدم.. وكان أحدهم يضن على أولاده بالمال والطعام؛ لأن أخاه جائع أو عريان أو محتاج... وكيف لا يكونون كذلك وقد مدحهم الله عز وجل في قرآنه فقال سبحانه: {وَالَّذِينَ تَبَوَّءُوا الدَّارَ وَالْإِيمَانَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ يُحِبُّونَ مَنْ هَاجَرَ إِلَيْهِمْ وَلَا يَجِدُونَ فِي صُدُورِهِمْ حَاجَةً مِمَّا أُوتُوا وَيُؤْثِرُونَ عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ وَلَوْ كَانَ بِهِمْ خَصَاصَةٌ وَمَنْ يُوقَ شُحَّ نَفْسِهِ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ} [الحشر: 9].

وكيف لا يكونون كذلك وقد كان سيدهم وسيد ولد آدم أجمعين أجود من الريح المرسلة بالخير، وما رد سائلا، ولا منع عطاءً حتى قال الأعرابي فيه: "إنه يعطي عطاء من لا يخشى الفاقة".
كذلك كان متبعوه -رضوان الله عليهم- متمسكين بهديه صلى الله عليه وسلم...

ثم أخيرا أيها الشاب حتى لا أطيل عليك الرسالة..
أبثك هذه النفثة الأخيرة، ما دمنا تكلمنا عن العيش الحقيقي..
ولا عيش إلا بذكر الله..
أذكر القوم – وهم القوم – لا يفتأون يذكرون ربهم سبحانه وتعالى، لا يفتر لسانهم ومن قبله قلوبهم عن ذكر ربهم سبحانه بما علموا من قدره عز وجل وقدر ذكره وفضل ذلك، ومنزلة الذكر والذاكرين.
كانت أيامهم عامرة بالكلمات الطيبات..

أدركت أُناسًا -أيها الشاب- كان عيشهم عيشا طيبا..
وأتلفّت الآن فأجد الغفلة والنسيان..
أجد الإنسان..
وقد نسي الله الرحمن..
نسي الإيمان..
نسي أمانة هذا الدين..
نسي كتاب الله..

وتاهت منه الطرق..
وتاه......



أيها الشاب هل عرفت الآن من أنا؟
هل عرفت من أكون؟
(إن شئت أن تعرفني فأنا قطعة من الزمان)
(أنا الذي عاصرت النبي تسع سنين)

نعم 
أنا رمضان
أنا هذا الشهر الذي جعله الله عز وجل نفحة وسط وعورة أيام العام..
أنا هذا الشهر الذي كان يبشر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أصحابه بمقدمه..
أنا شهر رمضان بثثتكم آلامي وآمالي وأحلامي..

مشى الشاب وقد قبضت يده بقوة على الرسالة..
أحس بحفيف الأوراق بين يديه..
ولكن اكتسب الصوت قوة وأملا..
وسبح بفكره فوق مياه الواقع الأليم إلى جزر الزهور والجمال والقوة..

________

مقتطفات من مقالة ماتعة للكاتب (وليد سميح), موقع (الألوكة)

----------


## مروة عاشور

http://m0hadrat.islamcvoice.com/a482.ram

محاضرة رائعة.. (أمور تهم المرأة في رمضان), للدكتور (ناصر العمر).

----------


## مروة عاشور

سؤال: كيف تقع المعاصي في رمضان مع أن الشياطين مقيدة بالسلاسل؟ 

سمعت من الإمام بأن الشيطان غير موجود في شهر رمضان ، إذا كان كلامه صحيحاً فلماذا يصعب على المسلمين ترك المعاصي في شهر رمضان ؟. 


الحمد لله أولاً : 
القول بأن الشيطان غير موجود في رمضان غير صحيح ، والذي ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن الشياطين تسلسل وتقيد في رمضان . 
روى البخاري (1899) ومسلم (1079) عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : ( إِذَا جَاءَ رَمَضَانُ فُتِّحَتْ أَبْوَابُ الْجَنَّةِ ، وَغُلِّقَتْ أَبْوَابُ النَّارِ ، وَسُلْسِلَتْ الشَّيَاطِينُ ). راجع السؤال (39736) . 
ثانياً : 
قال القرطبي : 
"فَإِنْ قِيلَ : كَيْفَ نَرَى الشُّرُورَ وَالْمَعَاصِيَ وَاقِعَةً فِي رَمَضَان كَثِيرًا ، فَلَوْ صُفِّدَتْ الشَّيَاطِينُ (أي : سلسلت) لَمْ يَقَعْ ذَلِكَ ؟ 
فَالْجَوَابُ : أَنَّهَا إِنَّمَا تَقِلُّ عَنْ الصَّائِمِينَ الصَّوْم الَّذِي حُوفِظَ عَلَى شُرُوطِهِ وَرُوعِيَتْ آدَابُهُ , أَوْ الْمُصَفَّد بَعْض الشَّيَاطِينِ وَهُمْ الْمَرَدَةُ لا كُلُّهُمْ كَمَا جاء فِي بَعْضِ الرِّوَايَاتِ , أَوْ الْمَقْصُودِ تَقْلِيل الشُّرُورِ فِيهِ ، وَهَذَا أَمْر مَحْسُوس فَإِنَّ وُقُوع ذَلِكَ فِيهِ أَقَلّ مِنْ غَيْرِهِ , إِذْ لا يَلْزَمُ مِنْ تَصْفِيد جَمِيعهمْ أَنْ لا يَقَعُ شَرّ وَلا مَعْصِيَة لأَنَّ لِذَلِكَ أَسْبَابًا غَيْر الشَّيَاطِينِ كَالنُّفُوسِ الْخَبِيثَةِ وَالْعَادَات الْقَبِيحَة وَالشَّيَاطِينِ الإِنْسِيَّة اهـ . من فتح الباري . 
وسئل الشيخ ابن عثيمين في فتاوى الصيام (ص466) : 
كيف يمكن التوفيق بين تصفيد الشياطين في رمضان ووقوع المعاصي من الناس ؟ 
فأجاب : 
المعاصي التي تقع في رمضان لا تنافي ما ثبت من أن الشياطين تصفد في رمضان ، لأن تصفيدها لا يمنع من حركتها ، ولذلك جاء في الحديث : ( وَيُصَفَّدُ فِيهِ مَرَدَةُ الشَّيَاطِينِ ، فَلَا يَخْلُصُوا إِلَى مَا كَانُوا يَخْلُصُونَ إِلَيْهِ فِي غَيْرِهِ ) رواه أحمد (7857) والحديث ذكره الألباني في ضعيف الترغيب (586) وقال : ضعيف جداً . 
وليس المراد أن الشياطين لا تتحرك أبدا بل هي تتحرك ، وتضل من تضل ، ولكن عملها في رمضان ليس كعملها في غيره اهـ . 

 
http://www.islam-qa.com/ar/ref/37965...B6%D8%A7%D9%86

----------


## مروة عاشور

*جلسة رمضانية*

محاضرة رائعة للعلامة محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله تعالى:

http://audio.islamweb.net/audio/down...?audioid=87536

----------


## مروة عاشور

رمضان وإعداد العُدة للشيخ محمد المنجد -حفظه الله, وقد وضعت رابط التحميل لأن الاستماع المباشر من الموقع ثقيل نوعًا:

http://download.media.islamway.com/l...ramdanedad.mp3

http://download.media.islamway.com/l...-ramdanedad.rm

----------


## مروة عاشور

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ... وبعد:

جلسة تفكر وهدوء مع ورقة وقلم فكانت هذه الرسالة القصيرة التي بعنوان (كيف تستعد المسلمة لشهر رمضان؟).
أرجو من الله أن تكون هذه النصيحة بداية انطلاقة لكل مسلمة نحو الخير والعمل الصالح بدءاً من هذا الشهر الكريم وإلى الأبد بتوفيق الله فهو الجواد الكريم المنان وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم.

قال تعالى (فمن شهد منكم الشهر فليصمه).
كيف تستعد المسلمة لشهر رمضان؟؟
أولاً: الاستعداد النفسي والعملي لهذا الشهر الفضيل:

• نيات ينبغي استصحابها قبل دخول رمضان:

ففي صحيح مسلم عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه في الحديث القدسي "إذا تحدث عبدي بأن يعمل حسنة فأنا اكتبها له حسنة"

ومن النيات المطلوبة في هذا الشهر:

1. نية ختم القرآن لعدة مرات مع التدبر.

2. نية التوبة الصادقة من جميع الذنوب السالفة.

3. نية أن يكون هذا الشهر بداية انطلاقة للخير والعمل الصالح وإلى الأبد بإذن الله.

4. نية كسب أكبر قدر ممكن من الحسنات في هذا الشهر ففيه تضاعف الأجور والثواب.

5. نية تصحيح السلوك والخلق والمعاملة الحسنة لجميع الناس.

6. نية العمل لهذا الدين ونشره بين الناس مستغلة روحانية هذا الشهر.

7. نية وضع برنامج مليء بالعبادة والطاعة والجدية بالالتزام به.

• المطالعة الإيمانية: وهي عبارة عن قراءة بعض كتب الرقائق المختصة بهذا الشهر الكريم لكي تتهيأ النفس لهذا الشهر بعاطفة إيمانية مرتفعة.

----------


## مروة عاشور

• صومي شيئاً من شعبان فهو كالتمرين على صيام رمضان وهو الاستعداد العملي لهذا الشهر الفضيل تقول عائشة رضي الله عنها "وما رأيته صلى الله عليه وسلم أكثر صياماً منه في شعبان".

• استثمري أخيتي المسلمة فضائل رمضان وصيامه: مغفرة ذنوب، عتق من النار، فيه ليلة مباركة، تستغفر لك الملائكة، يتضاعف فيه الأجر والثواب، ... الخ. استثمارك لهذه الفضائل يعطيك دافعاً نفسياً للاستعداد له.

• استمعي إلى بعض الأشرطة الرمضانية قبل أن يهل هلاله المبارك.
• تخطيط:
أ – استمعي كل يوم إلى شريط واحد أو شريطين في البيت أو السيارة.
ب- استمعي إلى شريط "روحانية صائم" وسوف تجدين النتيجة بإذن الله تعالى.

• قراءة تفسير آيات الصيام من كتب التفسير.

• "اجلسي بنا نعش رمضان" شعار ما قبل رمضان وهو عبارة عن جلسة أخوية مع من تحبين من أهل الفضل والعمل الصالح تتذاكرين معهن كيف تعيشين رمضان كما ينبغي -فهذه الجلسة الإيمانية تحدث أثراً طيباً في القلب للتهيئة الرمضانية.

• تخصيص مبلغ مقطوع من راتبك أو مكافأتك الجامعية لهذا الشهر لعمل بعض المشاريع الرمضانية مثل:

1. صدقة رمضان.
2. كتب ورسائل ومطويات للتوزيع الخيري.
3. الاشتراك في مشروع إفطار صائم لشهر كامل 300 ريال فقط.
4. حقيبة الخير وهي عبارة عن مجموعة من الأطعمة توزع على الفقراء في بداية الشهر.
5. الذهاب إلى بيت الله الحرام لتأدية العمرة مع أحد محارمك.

• تعلمي فقه الصيام -آداب وأحكام- من خلال الدروس العلمية والمحاضرات السمعية والمكتوبة.

• تهيئة من في البيت من زوج وأولاد لهذا الشهر الكريم. من خلال الحوار والمناقشة في كيفية الاستعداد لهذا الضيف الكريم, ومن خلال المشاركة الأخوية لتوزيع الكتيبات والأشرطة على أهل الحي فإنها وسيلة لزرع الحس الخيري والدعوي في أبناء العائلة.

----------


## مروة عاشور

http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Lesson...esson_id=87884

قيام رمضان (محمد ولد حسن الددو)
من سلسلة (شرح صحيح البخاري)

----------


## السلفية النجدية

رااائع بكل ما تحمله هذه الكلمة من معنى !

حقا استفدتُ كثيرًا ، ونبّهتني عن أمور كنت غافلة عنها ..

واصلي أختاه ..

جزاكِ الله خيرًا ..

----------


## مروة عاشور

آمين وإياكِ أخيتي, وشكر الله لكِ مرورك العطِر.

فتوى:

*ما هو السن الذي يجب على الأطفال الصيام فيه ؟ وكيف نشجعهم على الصيام والصلاة في المسجد وخاصة صلاة التراويح ؟ وهل توجد أفكار دينية بسيطة لشغل أوقات فراغ الأطفال في رمضان ؟.*



*الحمد لله أولاً : 
لا يجب الصيام على الطفل الصغير حتى يبلغ ، لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( رُفِعَ الْقَلَمُ عَنْ ثَلاثَةٍ : عَنْ الْمَجْنُونِ الْمَغْلُوبِ عَلَى عَقْلِهِ حَتَّى يفِيقَ ، وَعَنْ النَّائِمِ حَتَّى يَسْتَيْقِظَ ، وَعَنْ الصَّبِيِّ حَتَّى يَحْتَلِمَ ) رواه أبو داود (4399) . وصححه الألباني في صحيح أبي داود . 
ومع ذلك ، فينبغي أمر الصبي بالصيام حتى يعتاده ، ولأنه يكتب له الأعمال الصالحة التي يفعلها . 
والسن الذي يبدأ الوالدان بتعليم أولادهما الصيام فيه هو سن الإطاقة للصيام ، وهو يختلف باختلاف بنية الولد ، وقد حدَّه بعض العلماء بسن العاشرة . 
قال الخرقي : 
" وإذا كان الغلام عشر سنين ، وأطاق الصيام أُخِذَ به " . 
قال ابن قدامة : 
" يعني : أنه يُلزم الصيام ، يؤمر به ، ويضرب على تركه ، ليتمرن عليه ويتعوده ، كما يُلزم بالصلاة ويؤمر بها ، وممن ذهب إلى أنه يؤمر بالصيام إذا أطاقه : عطاء والحسن وابن سيرين والزهري وقتادة والشافعي . 
وقال الأوزاعي : إذا أطاق صوم ثلاثة أيام تباعا لا يخور فيهن ولا يضعف حُمِّلَ صومَ شهر رمضان ، وقال إسحاق : إذا بلغ ثنتي عشرة أحب أن يكلف الصوم للعادة . 
واعتباره بالعشر أولى ؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر بالضرب على الصلاة عندها ، واعتبار الصوم بالصلاة أحسن لقرب إحداهما من الأخرى ، واجتماعهما في أنهما عبادتان بدنيتان من أركان الإسلام ، إلا أن الصوم أشق فاعتبرت له الطاقة ، لأنه قد يطيق الصلاة من لا يطيقه " انتهى . " المغني " (4/412) . 
وقد كان هذا هو هدي أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مع أولادهم ، يأمرون من يطيق منهم بالصيام فإذا بكى أحدهم من الجوع دُفع إليه اللعب يتلهى بها ، ولا يجوز الإصرار عليهم بالصيام إذا كان يضرهم بسبب ضعف بنيتهم أو مرضهم . 
قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين : 
" والصغير لا يلزمه الصوم حتى يبلغ ، ولكن يؤمر به متى أطاقه ليتمرن عليه ويعتاده ، فيسهل عليه بعد البلوغ ، وقد كان الصحابة رضي الله عنهم - وهم خير هذه الأمة - يصوِّمون أولادهم وهم صغار " انتهى . " مجموع فتاوى الشيخ ابن عثيمين " ( 19 / 28 ، 29 ) 
وسئل الشيخ رحمه الله تعالى : 
طفلي الصغير يصر على صيام رمضان رغم أن الصيام يضره لصغر سنه واعتلال صحته ، فهل أستخدم معه القسوة ليفطر ؟ 
فأجاب : 
" إذا كان صغيراً لم يبلغ فإنه لا يلزمه الصوم ، ولكن إذا كان يستطيعه دون مشقة فإنه يؤمر به ، وكان الصحابة رضي الله عنهم يُصوِّمون أولادهم ، حتى إن الصغير منهم ليبكي فيعطونه اللعب يتلهى بها ، ولكن إذا ثبت أن هذا يضره فإنه يمنع منه ، وإذا كان الله سبحانه وتعالى منعنا من إعطاء الصغار أموالهم خوفاً من الإفساد بها ، فإن خوف إضرار الأبدان من باب أولى أن نمنعهم منه ، ولكن المنع يكون عن غير طريق القسوة ، فإنها لا تنبغي في معاملة الأولاد عند تربيتهم " انتهى . " مجموع فتاوى الشيخ ابن عثيمين " (19/83) . 
ثانياً : 
يمكن للوالدين تشجيع أولادهم على الصيام بإعطائهم هدية في كل يوم ، أو بتذكية روح المنافسة بينهم وبين أقرانهم أو من هو دون سنهم ، ويمكن تشجيعهم على الصلاة بأخذهم إلى المساجد للصلاة فيها ، وبخاصة إذا خرجوا مع الأب وصلوا في مساجد متفرقة في كل يوم . 
وكذلك يمكن تشجيعهم بمكافأتهم على ذلك ، سواء كانت المكافأة بالثناء عليهم ومدحهم ، أو بإخراجهم للتنزه أحياناً ، أو شراء ما يحبون ......... ونحو ذلك . 
وللأسف يوجد تقصير عظيم من بعض الآباء والأمهات تجاه أولادهم في هذا التشجيع ، بل تجد في بعض الأحيان الصد عن هذه العبادات ، ويظن بعض هؤلاء الآباء والأمهات أن الرحمة والشفقة تقتضي عدم تصويمهم أو عدم قيام أبنائهم للصلاة ، وهذا خطأ محض من حيث الشرع ، ومن حيث التربية . 
قال الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله : 
" أوجب الله الصيام أداء على كل مسلم مكلف قادر مقيم ، فأما الصغير الذي لم يبلغ فإن الصيام لا يجب عليه ؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( رفع القلم عن ثلاثة : وذكر : الصبي حتى يبلغ ) ، ولكن يجب على وليه أن يأمره بالصيام إذا بلغ حدّاً يطيق الصيام فيه ؛ لأن ذلك من تأديبه وتمرينه على فعل أركان الإسلام ، ونرى بعض الناس ربما يترك أولاده فلا يأمرهم بصلاة ولا صوم وهذا غلط ، فإنه مسؤول عن ذلك بين يدي الله تبارك وتعالى ، وهم يزعمون أنهم لا يُصَوِّمون أولادهم شفقة عليهم ورحمة بهم ، والحقيقة أن الشفيق على أولاده والراحم لهم هو من يمرنهم على خصال الخير وفعل البر ، لا من يترك تأديبهم وتربيتهم تربية نافعة " انتهى . " مجموع فتاوى الشيخ ابن عثيمين " ( 19 / 19 ، 20 ) . 
ثالثاً : 
ويمكن للوالدين شغل أوقات أولادهم بقراءة القرآن وحفظ جزء يسير كل يوم منه ، وكذلك بقراءة كتب تناسب مستواهم ، وإسماعهم أشرطة متنوعة تجمع بين الفائدة والمرح كالأناشيد ، وإحضار الأشرطة المرئية المفيدة لهم ، وقد جمعت " قناة المجد للأطفال " أكثر هذه الأشياء ، فيمكن تخصيص وقتٍ كلَّ يومٍ لمتابعة ما يفيد الأطفال منها . 
وإننا لنشكر الأخت السائلة على اهتمامها بتربية الأولاد ، وهذا يدل على خير في الأسر المسلمة لكن كثيرين لم يحسنوا تفجير طاقات أولادهم الذهنية والبدنية ، فتعودوا على الراحة والكسل والاعتماد على غيرهم ، كما لم يُهتم بتنشيطهم على العبادة كالصلاة والصيام فتربى أجيال كثيرة على هذا فنفرت قلوبهم من العبادة بعدما كبروا ، وصعُب على آبائهم توجيههم ونصحهم ، ولو أنهم اهتموا بالأمر من بدايته لما حصل الندم في آخره . 
ونسأل الله تعالى أن يعيننا على تربية أولادنا ، وعلى تحببيهم في العبادة ، وأن يوفقنا لأداء ما أوجب علينا تجاههم . 
*

_________________
http://www.islam-qa.com/ar/cat/2030#6377

----------


## مروة عاشور

ماذا قدمنا؟؟؟

ها قد أتت الفرصة.. فهل من مقتنص؟

فلاش (لو تكلم رمضان) رائع:

http://www.saaid.net/mktarat/ramadan/flash/46.htm

----------


## مروة عاشور

أنا رمضان مزرعة العباد
لتطهير القلوب من الفساد
فأد حقوقه قولا وفعلا
وزادك فاتخذه للمعاد
فمن زرع الحصاد وما سقاها
تأوه نادما يوم الحصاد


(المرأة في رمضان).. للشيخ (مازن الفريح)  
حقًا.. من أجمل المحاضرات التي تتحدث عن حال المرأة الصالحة وما ينبغي أن يكون عليه في هذا الشهر المبارك.. 
بلغنا الله وإياكم شهرنا وجعلنا من الفائزين فيه.. آمين: 

الجزء الأول:
http://download.media.islamway.com/lessons/mazin/wramadan1.rm 
الجزء الثاني:

http://download.media.islamway.com/l...n/wramadan1.rm
وهذه عناصر المحاضرة القيمة.. أنصحك باستماعها أختي المسلمة:

1.    بشرى سارة.
2.    وقفات مع حديث عظيم.
3.    المرأة في بيتها.
4.    نساء السلف في رمضان.
5.    المرأة وقراءة القرآن.
6.    المرأة وصلاة التراويح.
7.    المرأة وعادتها.
8.    المرأة وبعض أحكام الصيام.
9.    المرأة وأبناؤها في رمضان.
10. المرأة والتوبة في رمضان.

----------


## حفيدة المتولي

ما شاء الله  
جهد مبارك  رفع الله قدرك
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
واعننا الله  واياكم علي حسن عبادته


*ألا بـاكٍ عـلـى أيّامٍ تَقــضَّـت*** بلا عملٍ ولا قولٍ مُصيبِ
ألا بـاكٍ عـلـى أمـــدٍ بـعـيــد*** يُؤدِّيـه إلى أجـل قــريـبِ
وشهرُ الصوم شاهِدُه علينا*** بأعمالِ القبائح والذنوبِ
اللهم ربِّ لا تجـعـلـهُ صومـاً*** يُصيِّـرُنا إلى نار اللهـيـبِ
*

----------


## مروة عاشور

آمين آمين بارك الله فيك وتقبل الله مني ومنكِ أختي الكريمة..

فلاش (يا من أدركت رمضان)
كم منّا أوشك أن يدرك الشهر, فمات قبل أن يدركه؟!!

http://www.saaid.net/mktarat/ramadan/flash/50.htm

----------


## مروة عاشور

النهي عن تقدم رمضان بصوم يوم أو يومين 

سمعت أننا لا يجوز أن نصوم قبل رمضان ، فهل ذلك صحيح ؟


الحمد لله وردت أحاديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تنهى عن الصيام في النصف الثاني من شعبان ، إلا في حالين : 
الأولى : من كانت له عادة بالصيام ، ومثال من له عادة : أن يكون الرجل اعتاد أن يصوم يوم الاثنين والخميس -مثلاً- ، فإنه يصومهما ولو كان ذلك في النصف الثاني من شعبان . 
الثانية : إذا وصل النصف الثاني من شعبان بالنصف الأول . 
بأن يبتدئ الصيام في النصف الأول من شعبان ويستمر صائما حتى يدخل رمضان ، فهذا جائز . يراجع سؤال رقم (13726) . 
فمن هذه الأحاديث : 
ما روى البخاري (1914) مسلم (1082) عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : ( لا تَقَدَّمُوا رَمَضَانَ بِصَوْمِ يَوْمٍ وَلا يَوْمَيْنِ إِلا رَجُلٌ كَانَ يَصُومُ صَوْمًا فَلْيَصُمْهُ ) . 
وروى أبو داود (3237) والترمذي (738) وابن ماجه (1651) عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رضي الله عنه أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : ( إِذَا انْتَصَفَ شَعْبَانُ فَلا تَصُومُوا ) . صححه الألباني في صحيح الترمذي (590) . 
قال النووي : 
قَوْله صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : ( لا تَقَدَّمُوا رَمَضَانَ بِصَوْمِ يَوْم وَلا يَوْمَيْنِ إِلا رَجُل كَانَ يَصُوم صَوْمًا فَلْيَصُمْهُ ) , فِيهِ التَّصْرِيح بِالنَّهْيِ عَنْ اِسْتِقْبَال رَمَضَان بِصَوْمِ يَوْم وَيَوْمَيْنِ , لِمَنْ لَمْ يُصَادِف عَادَة لَهُ أَوْ يَصِلهُ بِمَا قَبْله , فَإِنْ لَمْ يَصِلهُ وَلا صَادَفَ عَادَة فَهُوَ حَرَام اهـ 
وروى الترمذي (686) والنسائي (2188) عَنْ عَمَّارِ بْنِ يَاسِرٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ : مَنْ صَامَ الْيَوْمَ الَّذِي يَشُكُّ فِيهِ النَّاسُ فَقَدْ عَصَى أَبَا الْقَاسِمِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ . راجع سؤال (13711) . 
قال الحافظ في فتح الباري : 
اسْتُدِلَّ بِهِ عَلَى تَحْرِيم صَوْم يَوْمِ الشَّكِّ لأَنَّ الصَّحَابِيَّ لا يَقُولُ ذَلِكَ مِنْ قِبَلِ رَأْيِهِ اهـ 
ويوم الشك هو يوم الثلاثين من شعبان إذا لم يُرَ الهلال بسبب الغيم أو نحوه ، وسُمِّي يوم شك لأنه يحتمل أن يكون يوم الثلاثين من شعبان ، ويحتمل أن يكون اليوم الأول من رمضان . 
فيحرم صيامه إلا لمن وافق عادة صيامه . 
قال النووي رحمه الله في المجموع (6/400) عن حكم صيام يوم الشك : 
وَأَمَّا إذَا صَامَهُ تَطَوُّعًا ، فَإِنْ كَانَ لَهُ سَبَبٌ بِأَنْ كَانَ عَادَتُهُ صَوْمَ الدَّهْرِ ، أَوْ صَوْمَ يَوْمٍ وَفِطْرَ يَوْمٍ ، أَوْ صَوْمَ يَوْمٍ مُعَيَّنٍ كَيَوْمِ الِاثْنَيْنِ فَصَادَفَهُ جَازَ صَوْمُهُ بِلا خِلافٍ بَيْنَ أَصْحَابِنَا . . . وَدَلِيلُهُ حَدِيثُ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ : ( لا تَقَدَّمُوا رَمَضَانَ بِصَوْمِ يَوْم وَلا يَوْمَيْنِ إِلا رَجُل كَانَ يَصُوم صَوْمًا فَلْيَصُمْهُ ) ، وَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ سَبَبٌ فَصَوْمُهُ حَرَامٌ اهـ بتصرف . 
وقال الشيخ ابن عثيمين في شرحه لحديث : ( لا تَقَدَّمُوا رَمَضَانَ بِصَوْمِ يَوْم وَلا يَوْمَيْنِ ..) : 
واختلف العلماء رحمهم الله في هذا النهي هل هو نهي تحريم أو نهي كراهة ؟ والصحيح أنه نهي تحريم ، لاسيما اليوم الذي يشك فيه اهـ . شرح رياض الصالحين (3/394) . 
وعلى هذا يكون الصيام في النصف الثاني من شعبان على قسمين : 
الأول : الصيام من اليوم السادس عشر إلى الثامن والعشرين ، فهذا مكروه إلا لمن وافق عادته . 
الثاني : صيام يوم الشك ، أو قبل رمضان بيوم أو يومين ، فهذا حرام إلا لمن وافق عادته . 

 
______________________________  ____________________

http://www.islam-qa.com/ar/ref/26850...B6%D8%A7%D9%86

----------


## مروة عاشور

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

مرّ عام كامل وانقضت أيامه ولياليه.. وهاهو شهر رجب أوشك على الرحيل معلنا برحيله اقتراب الوقت ودنو الخير..
أيام ويقبل شهر شعبان وبإقباله تشرأب الرؤوس وتتطلع الأنفس, وتهفو القلوب وتحن لشهرها.. 
فهل ترانا سيتملكنا الندم ونتحسر على ما فرطنا فيه أم سنُحسن استغلاله ونعد له عدتنا هذا العام؟!
في جميع الحالات يبكي القلب وتدمع العيون.. فللحديث شجون وللياليه عبق لا نتنسمه إلا فيها ولأيامه راحة لا نستشعرها إلا بها
لكن هناك من يبكي رغبة في الاستزادة من الخير واستنشاق أريج عبيره, وهناك من يبكي على ليال ولّت دون نفع يحصله أو خير يفعله..

وللتذكير ..

كيف يكون استعدادنا لهذا الشهر المبارك؟

1- يَحسن وضع جدول أو حتى ترتيب لليوم مع تسجيل العمل الذي ستعملينه خلال  اليوم فبعد الفجر مثلا قراءة جزء وبعد ذلك ترديد الأذكار والقيام لتهيئة  بعض أعمال البيت قبل الشعور بأثر الجوع, ثم نوم القيلولة ثم القيام قبل  الظهر وقراءة ورد من القرآن ... وهكذا لبقية اليوم المبارك..

2- تجديد التوبة والتبرء من كل ما لا يرضى عنه الله, والمسارعة للتخلص منها والعزم الصادق على تركها.

3- الاطلاع على بعض الكتب أو الكتيبات التي تتحدث عن أخلاق المسلم والحث  على الطاعة بوجه عام وفي رمضان بوجه خاص, وسماع المحاضرات التي تحذر من  تفويت هذا الخير العظيم, والتحسر بعد رمضان.

4- إبراء الذمة من الصيام الواجب من رمضان انقضى أو نذر أو غيره قبل حلول الشهر.

5- التسلح بالعلم والتذكير بأحكام الصيام وما كان يفعله الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- في رمضان.

6- تعويد النفس على الصيام في شهر شعبان ولو بالقليل؛ كأيام البيض, وتعويدها القيام, حتى لا تمل وتتعب في رمضان.

7- تشجيع الصغار وتحفيزهم على الصيام وتذكيرهم بأجره ومكافأتهم على عمل الخير.

8- محاولة إنجاز ما لدينا من أعمال قبل حلول الشهر, وبإمكان النساء تجهيز  بعض الوجبات وتخزينها لحين طبخها حتى لا تقضي الكثير من الوقت في المطبخ,  كما أن بإمكانكِ استغلال وقت المطبخ في رمضان على قدر الاستطاعة: http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=39479



وأتمنى أن نشارك في هذه الصفحة بـ.. 
- محاضرة (تتحدث عن فضل رمضان والحث على عمل الخير فيه)
- قصة أو أثر للصحابة أو السلف أو التابعين 
- تذكرة أو موعظة
- مقالة أعجبتك عن شهر رمضان.

أو ما جادت به أقلامكن الطيبة من خير..

----------


## مشاعل عبدالعزيز

شكر الله لك يافاضله ونسأل الله بلوغه آمين ..

أحاديث منتشرة وهي لاتصح:
من أفطر يوماً مِن رمضان مِن غير رخصةٍ ولا عذرٍ، كان عليه أن يصوم ثلاثين يوما، ومن أفطر يومين كان عليه ستون، ومن أفطر ثلاثا كان عليه تسعون يوماً. " الفوائد المجموعة " (276)، " الموضوعات " لابن الجوزي (2 / 197).

صوموا تصحوا. " تخريج الإحياء " للعراقي (3 / 75)، " الضعيفة " (253).
حديث : (( اللهم بارك لنا في رجب و شعبان و بلغنا رمضان )) كتاب ضعيف الجامع للألباني حديث رقم 4395
(((أتاكم رمضان، شهر بركة، يغشاكم الله فيه، فينزل الرحمة، ويحط الخطايا ويستجيب فيه الدعاء، وينظر الله تعالى إلى تنافسكم فيه، ويباهي بكم ملائكته، فأروا الله من أنفسكم خيرا، فإن الشقي من حرم فيه رحمة الله عز وجل ))) 
(قال الألباني موضوع في تعليقه الترغيب والترهيب)

((أوله رحمة وأسطه مغفرة وآخره عتق من النار 
وهو قطعة من حديث سلمان أوله أظلكم شهر ...... ))
((سنده ضعيف ))
حديث (( إن للصائم عند فطره دعوة ماترد)) 
((سنده ضعيف ))((( أحب عبادي لي أعجلهم فطرا)) 
(((سنده ضعيف))
ضعيف الترغيب، ضعيف الجامع .. 
حديث (((اللهم لك صمت وعلى رزقك أفطرت))) 
ضعفه جمع من العلماء 
ابن القيم في الزاد
الذهبي في المهذب والألباني في الأرواء
حديث: ( الصائم إذا أُكل عنده صلت عليه الملائكة ) أخرجه ابن خزيمة والترمذي 784، وابن ماجه 1748، والطيالسي 1666، وهو حديث ضعيف. انظر الضعيفة 1332..

----------


## مشاعل عبدالعزيز

نود مناقشة ماتفعله الحائض أو النفساء في رمضان


تجلس المرأة - إذا رأت الحيض في رمضان - بائسة آسفة على ما عساه يفوتها من الفضل والخير. 

فهذا شيء قد كتبه الله على بنات آدم، وهذا ما أخبر به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم السيدة عائشة، يوم أصابها الحيض وهي في الحج: (دخل عليَّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بِسَرِفَ وأنا أبكي، فقال: (ما لك أنَفِسْتِ). قلت: نعم، قال: (هذا أمر كتبه الله على بنات آدم) رواه البخاري وغيره.
ولكن يبقى شيء يٌحزنها على فوات صلاتها وسجودها في أفضل الأيام 

ومارأيكن بحبوب منع الحيض نود المناقشة أخياتي ..

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

انا سأصوم رمضان هذا إن شاء الله مع أهل زوجي ونحن قرابة 6 عوائل والمطبخ واحد ولدي أطفال صغار جداً ، وسأتنقل بين بيت أهل زوجي وأهلي وليس هناك مساجد لنصلي فيها نحن النساء..أريد مساعدة بآرائكن عن طريقة تنظيم وقتي علماً بأنه لايوجد إلا خادمة واحدة وترفض العمل أكثر الأحيان..والعائل  ات عددها كبير وتحتاج وقت أطول في المطبخ..أعطوني حلول وإقتراحات وتجارب...ومثلي كثر لاحرمكم الله الأجر.

----------


## طالبة فقه

نعم ارجو مناقشة موضوع تناول حبوب منع الحيض في رمضان..خاصة في العشر الاواخر
والاخت مزن..قد وقعت على الجرح..حالنا مثلكم يكون هناك رجال كثيرون يوميا فنظطر الى الطبخ من الصباح ولااخرج من المطبخ الا للصلاة ثم اعود وهكذا...اريد ان استفيد من وقتي رغم انني لااشعر الا واذان المغرب يؤذن؟...اشعر ان الوقت جدا ضيق في رمضان فكيف انا نجمع بين العبادات...وبين اعمال المنزل وخاصة في رمضان؟

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليكِ وبارك فيك أختنا الفاضلة مشاعل.




> نود مناقشة ماتفعله الحائض أو النفساء في رمضان
> 
> 
>  تجلس المرأة - إذا رأت الحيض في رمضان - بائسة آسفة على ما عساه يفوتها من الفضل والخير. 
> 
>  فهذا شيء قد كتبه الله على بنات آدم، وهذا ما أخبر به النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم السيدة عائشة، يوم أصابها الحيض وهي في الحج: (دخل عليَّ رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم بِسَرِفَ وأنا أبكي، فقال: (ما لك أنَفِسْتِ). قلت:  نعم، قال: (هذا أمر كتبه الله على بنات آدم) رواه البخاري وغيره.
>  ولكن يبقى شيء يٌحزنها على فوات صلاتها وسجودها في أفضل الأيام 
> 
>  ومارأيكن بحبوب منع الحيض نود المناقشة أخياتي ..


ورد عن أبي موسى - رضي الله عنه - أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:  ((إذا مرض العبد أو سافر كتب له مثل ما كان يعمل مقيما صحيحا)), رواه  البخاري.

لو تأملنا أخياتي هذا الحديث لاختلف الأمر كثيرًا؛ فالأجر لم يفت - كما نظن  - والخير لم يذهب سدى؛ فالله أكرم من أن ينقص أجر من لا تملك من أمرها  شيئًا, هي لم تصلِ ولم تسجد, لكن كتب الله لها مثل ما كانت تعمل حال طهرها,  فأي خير أعظم من هذا الخير؟ وأي كرم أكبر من ذلك الكرم؟!

وقد أباح أهل العلم تناول تلك الحبوب من أجل أن تصوم المرأة أو تحج, فلا مانع شرعي لمن أرداتْ, وبذلك أفتت اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث والإفتاء.

وإنما يبقى علينا أن ننظر إلى الأمر من زاوية أخرى..
هذه الحبوب (PRIMOLUT N) وأمثالها من أخطر العلاجات الهرمونية وقد لا يظهر  تأثيرها إلا بعد فترة, فيحدث في المرات الأول مجرد تغير في الحيض والتباس  الطهر على النساء بسبب تغير هرمونات الجسم بشكل مفاجيء؛ وهذا ما يفعله  العقار في الجسم!
ولا يخفى عليكن أثر التلاعب في هرمونات الجسم من معاناة تعانيها النساء  تظهر أغلبها بعد سن الأربعين وربما تأخرت قليلا, لكن أغلبها تنحصر في أورام  حميدة والتهابات شديدة وسخونة وإعياء مستمر في هذا العمر.
وكم من عقار أكد الأطباء أنه آمن كعقار (Primpran)  وهو ما يعطى للحامل لمنع الغثيان والقيء, وتحدث بعد ذلك بعض الاستشاريون  بأن له تأثيرات على الجنين وجهازه العصبي وأنه قد يؤدي إلى مشكلات في  العمود الفقري للمرأة وغيرها!!
فجميع تلك العقارات وإن أكد الأطباء أنها مأمونة العواقب ولا ضرر منها, فلا  أرى أن تلجأ إليها المرأة إلا أن تكون مضطرة تمام الاضطرار؛ كمن ذهبت للحج  في حملة من بلد بعيد وليس في مقدورهم انتظارها حتى تتطهر وتطوف! 
وهنا يختلف الموقف عن رمضان؛ إذ ربما لا تتمكن المرأة من الحج بعد تلك السنة.
وهناك الكثير من الأعمال التي تستطيعها الحائض في رمضان ويكفيها أن تتذكر أجر الصبر على الشوق للسجود مع الساجدين مع تحصيل أجره!

----------


## مروة عاشور

محاضرة "بين يدي رمضان":

http://audio.islamweb.net/audio/inde...audioid=156737

من روائع الشيخ محمد المختار الشنقيطي - حفظه الله.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

وهذه مكتبة متكاملة عن رمضان 
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=61990

----------


## مروة عاشور

> انا سأصوم رمضان هذا إن شاء الله مع أهل زوجي ونحن قرابة 6 عوائل والمطبخ واحد ولدي أطفال صغار جداً ، وسأتنقل بين بيت أهل زوجي وأهلي وليس هناك مساجد لنصلي فيها نحن النساء..أريد مساعدة بآرائكن عن طريقة تنظيم وقتي علماً بأنه لايوجد إلا خادمة واحدة وترفض العمل أكثر الأحيان..والعائل  ات عددها كبير وتحتاج وقت أطول في المطبخ..أعطوني حلول وإقتراحات وتجارب...ومثلي كثر لاحرمكم الله الأجر.


أحسن الله إليكِ

في الحقيقة, كلنا - تقريبًا - نعاني تلك المشكلة, المتزوجات وغير المتزوجات, ولكن من الخسارة الفادحة أن تهمل المرأة وقت المطبخ وتخرجه من دائرة الاستفادة؛ فإمكانها تحصيل أكبر قدر تستطيعه من الاستفادة وكما يقال: ما لا يدرك جُله, لا يترك كله..




> بإمكانك استغلال وقت المطبخ أيضا والاستفادة منه في موسم الخيرات؛ حتى لا تضيع الحسنات, وتبقى الحسرات بعض انقضاء موسم الطاعات..
> 
> أولا: عن عُمَرَ بْنَ الْخَطَّابِ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ  رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ: ((إِنَّمَا  الْأَعْمَالُ بِالنِّيَّاتِ وَإِنَّمَا لِكُلِّ امْرِئٍ مَا نَوَى فَمَنْ  كَانَتْ هِجْرَتُهُ إِلَى دُنْيَا يُصِيبُهَا أَوْ إِلَى امْرَأَةٍ  يَنْكِحُهَا فَهِجْرَتُهُ إِلَى مَا هَاجَرَ إِلَيْهِ)), متفق عليه
> فاعلمي أنك تعدين الفطور للصائمين وتذكري أجر إفطار الصام وأن لك بمثل أجره, فأي خير أعظم من هذا؟
> 
> ثانيا: قد يصعب عليك تلاوة القرآن, وتستحيل الصلاة وقت إعداد الطعام, ولكن  لسانك ملككِ  فما يمنعكِ من ترطيبه بذكر الله, من تسبيح وتحميد وتهليل  ودعاء؟
> 
> عن عَنْ أَبِي ذَرٍّ- رضي الله عنه- عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّهُ قَالَ: ((يُصْبِحُ عَلَى كُلِّ سُلَامَى مِنْ  أَحَدِكُمْ صَدَقَةٌ فَكُلُّ تَسْبِيحَةٍ صَدَقَةٌ وَكُلُّ تَحْمِيدَةٍ  صَدَقَةٌ وَكُلُّ تَهْلِيلَةٍ صَدَقَةٌ وَكُلُّ تَكْبِيرَةٍ صَدَقَةٌ  وَأَمْرٌ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ صَدَقَةٌ وَنَهْيٌ عَنْ الْمُنْكَرِ صَدَقَةٌ  وَيُجْزِئُ مِنْ ذَلِكَ رَكْعَتَانِ يَرْكَعُهُمَا مِنْ الضُّحَى)),رواه  مسلم
> 
> ...

----------


## مروة عاشور

> وهذه مكتبة متكاملة عن رمضان 
> http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=61990


ما شاء الله!

متكاملة فعلا, لا حرمكِ الله الأجر..

----------


## أمة القادر

جزاكن الله خيرا و ثقل موازينكن و بلغنا و اياكن رمضان.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

التحميل :


أو


هنا

----------


## لجين الندى

الموضوع كله في قمة الروعة ..
أحسن الله اليكم .. ونفع بكم .. وزادكم علما ..

----------


## لجين الندى

ولكن أختي التوحيد .. لماذا الروابط لا تعمل

يُكتب لي : الموقع غير متاح

----------


## مروة عاشور

> ولكن أختي التوحيد .. لماذا الروابط لا تعمل
> 
> يُكتب لي : الموقع غير متاح


كنتُ قد وضعت هذه الروابط العام المنصرم؛ قبل حجب موقعيّ (طريق الإسلام), و(الإسلام سؤال وجواب), والحمد لله على كل حال.
بإمكانكِ البحث عن اسم المحاضرة في "google", والاستماع إليها من مواقع أخرى؛ فغالب المحاضرات قد تم نقله إلى عدد من المواقع الإسلامية, ولله الحمد.

----------


## مشاعل عبدالعزيز

أخياتي أقترحن عناوين محاضرات لنساء في رمضان ومارأيكن بآفة البصر وآثره على القلب ..

أحتاج مساعدة في هذا بارك المولى باالجهود...

----------


## مشاعل عبدالعزيز

حكم استعمال الحبوب لمنع الحيض



المفتي::الشَّيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز
التَّصنيف::فتاوى النِّساء



السُّؤال :هل يجوز استعمال حبوب منع الحمل لتأخير الحيض عند المرأة في شهر رمضان ؟

الجواب :
لا حرج في ذلك؛ لما فيه من المصلحة للمرأة في صومها مع النَّاس وعدم القضاء، مع مراعاة عدم الضَّرر منها لأنَّ بعض النِّساء تضرُّهن الحبوب . 


نشر في (مجلة الدَّعوة) العدد (1674) بتاريخ 13/9/1419 هـ - مجموع فتاوى و مقالات متنوِّعة الجزء الخامس عشر


*** *** ***



إفطار الحامل والمرضع وحكم الحبوب المانعة للعادة الشهرية



المفتي:: الشَّيخ صالح بن فوزان بن عبد الله الفوزان
التَّصنيف::الطَّ  هارة, فتاوى النِّساء



السُّؤال : متى يُباح الفطر في رمضان للحامل والمرضع؟ وما هي مفسدات الصَّوم عمومًا؟ وهل يجوز للمرأة أن تتناول الحبوب المانعة للعادة الشَّهرية حتَّى تتمكَّن من صيام رمضان بدون انقطاع؟

الجواب : يجوز الإفطار للحامل والمرضع إذا خافتا على ولديهما من أضرار الصِّيام؛ لأنَّه يمكن أنَّ الصِّيام يضعف الغذاء الذِّي يتغذَّى به المولود في بطن أمِّه؛ فإذا كان الأمر كذلك؛ فلها أن تفطر، وأن تقضي من أيَّام أخر، وتطعم مع القضاء، وإن خافت على نفسها من الصِّيام؛ لأنها لا تستطيع الصِّيام وهي حامل أو لا تستطيع الصِّيام، وهي مرضعٌ؛ فهذه تفطر وتقضي من أيَّام أخر، وليس عليها إطعام. هذا ما يتعلَّق بالحامل والمرضع. ويجوز للمرأة تناول الحبوب التِّي تمنع عنها الحيض من أجل أن تصوم إذا كانت هذه الحبوب لا تضرُّ بصحتها.



*** *** ***





أحكام تتعلَّق بالصِّيام:

حكم تعاطي الحبوب لمنع الحيض زمن الصِّيام والحجِّ



سؤال: هل يجوز تعاطي الحبوب لمنع الحيض لأجل الصِّيام أو الحجّ للنِّساء؟ وإذا كان يجوز فأيُّهما الأفضل: تعاطيه أو عدمه بالنِّسبة للصِّيام أو الحجّ أو العمرة؟

جواب: الأصل في هذا الجواز، ولا نعلم دليلا يخالف هذا الأصل، وكون المرأة تصلِّي والحيض محتبس بسبب تعاطي الحبوب لا أثر له في صحَّة العبادة؛ فإنَّ أحكامه لا تثبت إلَّا بعد ثبوت خروجه على حسب ما جرت به العادة، وتركه على سبيل الاحتياط إذا لم تدع إليه ضرورة؛ هذا إذا لم يكن له تأثير على منع الحمل بسبب امتناع الحيض مطلقا، فإن كان فلا بدَّ من إذن الزَّوج، والسلام عليكم. 


[من فتاوى سماحة الشَّيخ محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشَّيخ رحمه الله]





*** *** ***



حكم استعمال الأدوية لمنع الحيض في رمضان



سؤال5 : هل يجوز للمرأة استعمال دواء لمنع الحيض في رمضان أم لا؟

جواب5 : الحمد لله وحده والصَّلاة والسَّلام على رسوله وآله وصحبه..وبعد: 
يجوز أن تستعمل المرأة أدوية في رمضان لمنع الحيض، إذا قرَّر أهل الخبرة الأمناء من الدكاترة ومن في حكمهم أنَّ ذلك لا يضرُّها، ولا يؤثِّر على جهاز حملها، وخير لها أن تكفَّ عن ذلك، وقد جعل الله لها رخصة في الفطر إذا جاءها الحيض في رمضان، وشرع لها قضاء الأيَّام التِّي أفطرتها، ورضي لها بذلك دينا.
وبالله التَّوفيق وصلَّى الله على نبيِّنا محمَّد وآله وصحبه وسلَّم. 



اللَّجنة الدَّائمة للبحوث العلميَّة والإفتاء



عضو
عبد الله بن منيع


عضو
عبد الله بن غديان


نائب رئيس اللَّجنة
عبد الرَّزاق عفيفي


الرَّئيس
عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز









[من فتاوى اللَّجنة الدَّائمة ] س (5)، من الفتوى رقم ( 1216)



*** *** ***




من أسئلة نور على الدَّرب


السُّؤال: هل عليَّ إثم في تناول حبوب منع العادة وذلك لكي لا يفوتني صيام أيَّام مثل ليلة النِّصف من شعبان وليلة التَّروية وعرفات وغيرها أرجو الإفادة؟ 



الجواب 
الشَّيخ: أمَّا استعمال هذه الحبوب فإنَّه حسب ما بلغني ضارٌّ ولا ينبغي للإنسان أن يتناول ما كان ضاراً لقول الله تعالى (لَا تَقْتُلُوا أَنفُسَكُمْ) وإذا تبيَّن أنَّه لا يضرُّ بمشورة الطَّبيب فلا بأس أن تأكل المرأة شيئا من هذه الحبوب من أجل أن لا تمنعها الحيضة من الصِّيام؛ ولكن السَّائلة ذكرت صوم يوم النِّصف من شعبان وهذا لا أصل له ولم يرد عن النَّبي صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم أنَّه كان يخصِّص يوم النِّصف من شعبان بالصِّيام ولا ليلته بالقيام فالأفضل أن تكون ليلة النِّصف من شعبان ويومه كسائر اللَّيالي والأيَّام، ويوم التَّروية هو اليوم الثَّامن وهو كباقي أيَّام العشر ليس له مزية خاصَّة؛ وإنَّما المزيَّة يوم عرفة حيث ثبت عن النَّبي عليه الصَّلاة والسَّلام أنَّه قال { أَحْتَسِبُ عَلَى اللهِ أَنْ يُكَفِّرَ السَّنَةِ التِّي قَبْلَهُ وَالسَّنَةَ التِّي بَعْدَهُ }. 


الشَّيخ/

محمَّد بن صالح العثيمين

*** *** ***




حكم استخدام المرأة لحبوب منع الحمل في رمضان



السُّؤال:هل يجوز للمرأة استخدام حبوب منع الحمل في رمضان من أجل منع نزول الدَّورة الشَّهرية وعدم الإفطار؟


الجواب:

يجوز للمرأة أن تستخدم حبوب منع الحيض في رمضان لأجل أن لا تفطر وتتمَّ صومها بشرط عدم تضرُّرها من هذه الحبوب على أنَّ الأفضل في حقِّها وحقِّ غيرها من النِّساء أن لا يفعلن ذلك بقاء لهنَّ على الخلقة التِّي خلقهنَّ الله وهنَّ في ذلك معذورات، ويصمن أيَّام أخر لحديث أبي سعيد المتَّفق عليه { أَلَيْسَ إِذَا حَاضَتْ الْمَرْأَةُ لَمْ تُصَلِّ وَلَمْ تَصُمْ؟ } وحديث عائشة أيضاً (( وَكُنَّا نُؤْمَرُ بِقَضَاءِ الصَّوْمِ وَلَا نُؤْمَرُ بِقَضَاءِ الصَّلَاةِ )) متَّفق عليه.



الشَّيخ/

محمَّد بن عبد الله الإمام


*** *** ***



مجموع فتاوى ورسائل فضيلة الشَّيخ: محمَّد بن صالح العثيمين

باب الحيض

المجلَّد الحادي عشر



(236) وسُئل فضيلة الشَّيخ: ما حكم الصُّفرة التِّي تأتي المرأة بعد الطُّهر ؟

فأجاب قائلاً : القاعدة العامَّة في هذا وأمثاله، أنَّ الصُّفرة والكدرة بعد الطُّهر ليست بشيء، لقول أم عطيَّة - رضي الله عنها – (( كُنَّا لَا نُعِدُّ الصُّفْرَةَ وَالْكُدْرَةَ بَعْدَ الطُّهْرِ شَيْئًا ))، كما أنَّ القاعدة العامَّة أيضاً أن لا تتعجَّل المرأة إذا رأت توقُّف الدَّم حتَّى ترى القصَّة البيضاء، كما قالت عائشة - رضي الله عنها - للنِّساء وهنَّ يأتين إليها بالكرسف - يعني القطن - (( لَا تَعْجَلْنَ حَتَّى تَرَيْنَ القَصَّةَ الْبَيْضَاءَ)).

وبهذه المناسبة: أحذِّر النِّساء تحذيراً بالغاً من استعمال الحبوب المانعة من الحيض، لأنَّ هذه الحبوب -كما تقرَّر عندي من أطباء سألتهم في المنطقة الشرقيَّة والغربيَّة وهم من السَّعوديين والحمد لله، وكذلك أطبَّاء من الإخوة المنتدبين إلى هذه المملكة في المنطقة الوسطى- وكلُّهم مجمعون على أنَّ هذه الحبوب ضارَّة، ومن أعظم ما يكون فيها من المضرَّة أنَّها سبب لتقرُّح الرَّحم، وأنَّها سبب لتغيُّر الدَّم واضطرابه، وهذا مشاهد وما أكثر الإشكالات التِّي ترد على النِّساء من أجلها، وأنَّها سبب لتشوُّه الأجنَّة في المستقبل، وإذا كانت الأنثى لم تتزوَّج فإنَّه يكون سبباً في وجود العقم أي أنَّها لا تلد، وهذه مضرَّات عظيمة، ثمَّ إنَّ الإنسان بعقله ـوإن لم يكن طبيباًـ وإن لم يعرف الطبّ، يعرف أنَّ منع هذا الأمر الطَّبيعي الذِّي جعل الله له أوقاتاً معيَّنة، يعرف أنَّ منعه ضرر كما لو حاول الإنسان أن يمنع البول أو الغائط، فإنَّ هذا ضرر بلا شكّ، كذلك هذا الدَّم الطَّبيعي الذِّي كتبه الله على بنات آدم، لا شكَّ أنَّ محاولة منعه من الخروج في وقته ضرر على الأنثى، وأنا أحذِّر نساءنا من تداول هذه الحبوب، وكذلك أحبُّ من الرِّجال أن ينتبهوا لهذا ويمنعوهنَّ؛ والله الموفِّق.



*** *** ***





(237) وسُئل فضيلته : عن حكم استعمال حبوب منع الحيض ؟

فأجاب بقوله: استعمال المرأة حبوب منع الحيض إذا لم يكن عليها ضرر من النَّاحية الصحيَّة، فإنَّه لا بأس به، بشرط أن يأذن الزَّوج بذلك، ولكن حسب ما علمته أنَّ هذه الحبوب تضرُّ المرأة، ومن المعلوم أنَّ خروج دم الحيض خروج طبيعي، والشَّيء الطَّبيعي إذا مُنع في وقته، فإنَّه لا بدَّ أن يحصل من منعه ضرر على الجسم، وكذلك أيضاً من المحذور في هذه الحبوب أنَّها تخلط على المرأة عادتها، فتختلف عليها، وحينئذ تبقى في قلق وشكٍّ من صلاتها ومن مباشرة زوجها وغير ذلك، لهذا أن لا أقول إنَّها حرام ولكنِّي لا أحبُّ للمرأة أن تستعملها خوفاً من الضَّرر عليها.

وأقول: ينبغي للمرأة أن ترضى بما قدر الله لها، فالنَّبي صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم، دخل عام حجَّة الوداع على أمِّ المؤمنين عائشة ـرضي الله عنها- وهي تبكي وكانت قد أحرمت بالعمرة فقال { مَالَكِ لَعَلَّكِ نَفِسْتِ؟ }. قالت (( نعم )). قال { هَذَا شَيْءٌ كَتَبَهُ اللهُ عَلَى بَنَاتِ آدَمَ }. 
فالذِّي ينبغي للمرأة أن تصبر وتحتسب، وإذا تعذَّر عليها الصَّوم والصَّلاة من أجل الحيض، فإنَّ باب الذِّكر مفتوح ولله الحمد، تذكر الله وتسبِّح الله سبحانه وتعالى، وتتصدَّق وتحسن إلى النَّاس بالقول والفعل، وهذا أفضل الأعمال.

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليكِ وبارك فيكِ مشاعل, تجميع طيب نفع الله به, وجزى مشايخنا خير الجزاء.




> أخياتي أقترحن عناوين محاضرات لنساء في رمضان ومارأيكن بآفة البصر وآثره على القلب ..
> 
> أحتاج مساعدة في هذا بارك المولى باالجهود...


نعم بارك الله فيكِ, البصر آفة خطيرة قد تؤثر على أجر الصيام وتخسر المرأة والرجل بسببها الكثير من الخيرات التي كان بإمكانهم تحصيلها, وأعداؤنا يتقنون اختيار ما يجذب الناس من أفلام ومسلسلات, ويدخرونها لهذا الشهر الفضيل, وما أكثر شياطين الإنس والجن!

أقترح عناوين للمحاضرات:

وقت المسلمة في رمضان
التوفيق بين عمل البيت وتحصيل الأجر
احتساب النية في أعمال البيت
برنامجكِ الرمضاني
ليالي رمضان 
الحائض في رمضان
أعمال يسيرة وأجور كبيرة
الإسراف في الطعام
تحفيز الأبناء في رمضان
أمور قد تغفلها المسلمة في رمضان

هذا ما حضرني الآن..

.

----------


## مروة عاشور

تعالوا كل من حضرَ
لنَطرُق بابه سحرا.. 
ونُطرِق كلنا أسفًا.. 
على من بابه هجرا..

شهر الصيام..
شهر القيام..
شهر القرآن..

نسائم رمضان.. 
ما أعظم ما في رمضان؟؟؟

ليلة يتحراها المسلمون في كل العشر.. يترقبونها ليرشفوا من كأس خيرها..
أترانا سنفوز بها؟!

دعا رمضان الخير كل مرابط
لديه فلبى المؤمنون على الأثر
وطافت بهم ريح الجنان عليلة
تهب من الرحمن ذائعة النشر 

فلاش "نسائم رمضان" 

http://www.saaid.net/mktarat/ramadan/flash/31.htm

مقاطع من محاضرة رائعة للشيخ الداعية "نبيل العوضي"

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكن الله خيرا

----------


## مروة عاشور

آمين وإياكِ أختنا الفاضلة

وصلني على بريدي:

*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه أما بعد:

فمن  المعلوم المتفق عليه أن الإنسان الذي يمارس العبادة على علم بما يجب لها  وبما يجب فيها يستفيد من هذه العبادة الفائدة الكبرى بعد توفيق الله سبحانه  وتعالى ويشعر بلذة لعبادته ويتجدد نشاطه فيها ولا يتطرق إليه الفتور  غالبا، بخلاف الإنسان الذي تكون عبادته مجرد عادة تمارس بلا روح.

وبما  أننا مقبلون على شهر عظيم فيه عبادات متنوعة، أحببت أن أطرح بين أيدكم  تجربة شخصية عملت بها من العام الماضي ونفعني الله بها نفعا كبيرا ولله  الحمد.

التجربة هي عبارة عن برنامج علمي مكون من 14 مقطعا صوتيا (كل مقطع لا يتجاوز في الغالب نصف ساعة).

ميزة هذا البرنامج أنه يمكن تنفيذه في البيت وعلى الفراش وفي السيارة وفي العمل وفي الطريق.


هذا  البرنامج عبارة عن محاضرات للعلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ألقاها عام  1411هـ، وتناول فيها أحكام الصيام والتهجد والزكاة بطريقة لا تكاد تجد ما  يضاهيها.


لقد سمعت - بحمد الله- دروس علمية كثيرة وقرأت كتب  أكثر فلم أجد أنفع من هذه المجموعة المباركة أسأل الله أن يجعلها في ميزان  شيخنا وأن يجزل له المثوبة ويسكنه الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة، وجرب تجد ما  وجدت إن شاء الله.

طريقتي (لمن أراد الاستفادة منها): أني وضعت هذه  المقاطع القصيرة على جهاز جوالي وذاكرته 8 جيجا، ثم أخذت بالاستماع لهذه  الدروس وقت الفراغ إما في طريقي للعمل أو للبيت أو على الفراش أو في أماكن  الانتظار.

طلب أخير: برا بشيخنا رحمه الله وتفضلا على أخيكم، من لم  يتمكن من الاستفادة من هذه المجموعة فليرسلها إلى غيره فإن الدال على الخير  كفاعله.


لتحميل البرنامج تفضل - مأجورا- هنا:


http://www.ibnothaimeen.com/publish/cat_index_220.shtml*

----------


## مروة عاشور

لا أعلم شيئاً معيناً لاستقبال رمضان


هل هناك أمور خاصة مشروعة يستقبل بها المسلم رمضان؟

شهر رمضان هو أفضل شهور العام ؛ لأن الله سبحانه وتعالى اختصه بأن جعل صيامه فريضة وركناً رابعاً من أركان الإسلام وشرع للمسلمين قيام ليله كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((بني الإسلام على خمس شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله، وإقام الصلاة، وإيتاء الزكاة، وصوم رمضان، وحج البيت))[1] متفق عليه.
وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: ((من قام رمضان إيماناً واحتساباً غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه))[2] متفق عليه.
ولا أعلم شيئاً معيناً لاستقبال رمضان سوى أن يستقبله المسلم بالفرح والسرور والاغتباط وشكر الله أن بلغه رمضان، ووفقه فجعله من الأحياء الذين يتنافسون في صالح العمل، فإن بلوغ رمضان نعمة عظيمة من الله. ولهذا كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يبشر أصحابه بقدوم رمضان مبيناً فضائله وما أعد الله فيه للصائمين والقائمين من الثواب العظيم، ويشرع للمسلم استقبال هذا الشهر الكريم بالتوبة النصوح والاستعداد لصيامه وقيامه بنية صالحة وعزيمة صادقة.
_____________________

http://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/395

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

جزاكن الله الفردوس الأعلى وبارك فيكن.
حقا من هنا نستفيد ونفيد.
لا حرمكن الأجر والمثوبة وقبول العمل.

----------


## مروة عاشور

> جزاكن الله الفردوس الأعلى وبارك فيكن.
> حقا من هنا نستفيد ونفيد.
> لا حرمكن الأجر والمثوبة وقبول العمل.


آمين آمين
وإياكِ أختنا المفضال وبارك الله فيكِ وأحسن إليكِ.

----------


## مروة عاشور

إلى الزوجين في رمضان

يطل شهر رمضان بعبقه وأريجه وما يحمله من معانٍ جميلة ، ليضفي على الحياة الزوجية مزيداً من البريق والإشراق ، ويمسح عنها غبار الخلاف والشقاق ، ويخفف عن الزوجين هموم الحياة ومتاعبها ، عندما تتقارب القلوب ، وتسمو الأرواح ، ويخرج الزوجان من هذا الشهر أكثر محبة ومودة وانسجاماً .

ولكي يتحقق ذلك لابد من بعض الأمور التي ينبغي أن يراعيها الزوجان في هذا الشهر الكريم ، فمع دخول شهر رمضان يتغير نمط الحياة المعتاد ويحدث انقلاب في مواعيد النوم والطعام والعمل ، وقد تتغير تبعاً لذلك شخصية المرء وطباعه ، مما يفرض على الزوجين التكيف مع الوضع الجديد ، وترويض الطباع والعادات ، والتعاون لتوفير الوقت والراحة النفسية للطرف الآخر حتى يؤدي عبادته بدون أي منغصات أو مكدرات .

وشهر رمضان يعطينا أعظم الدروس في سعة الصدر ، والصبر والحلم ، والتسامح والتغافر ، والمقصود من الصوم في الحقيقة تهذيب النفس ، وصقل الروح وترويض العادات ، ولذا فإن على الزوجين أن يحافظا على هدوئهما - في هذا الشهر الكريم- ويضبطا انفعالاتهما ويتحكما في أخلاقهما ، وعليهما أن يضيقا فرص الخلاف والمشاكل ما أمكن ، وأن يسعيا جهدهما لإزالة أي سوء تفاهم ، وليعلما أن ذلك سيكون على حساب عبادتهما ، وأن الشيطان أحرص ما يكون في هذا الشهر على أن يستثمر أي موقف يفسد عليهما لذة هذا الشهر وروحانيته وأجره .

وليكن شعارهما قول المصطفى - صلى الله عليه وسلم- : ( إذا كان يوم صوم أحدكم فلا يرفث ولا يصخب فإن سابه أحد أو قاتله فليقل إني امرؤ صائم ) .

ومن الأمور التي لها أعظم الأثر في زيادة المودة والمحبة بين الزوجين أن يجتمعا على طاعة الله وعبادته ، في هذا الشهر الكريم ، وقد يكون الزوجان أو أحدهما مقصراً في هذا الجانب في بقية السنة ، فيأتي شهر رمضان بما يوفره من أجواء إيمانية وأعمال تعبدية يجتمع عليها الزوجان ، ليمنحهما أعظم فرص المودة والمحبة حين ترفرف على منزلهما ظلال العبادة وبركات الطاعة ، من خلال صلاة التروايح والقيام والتهجد وقراءة القرآن ، وعمارة البيت بذكر الله وغير ذلك من الأعمال .

ولذا فإن على كل من الزوجين أن يشجع الآخر على العبادة ويعينه عليها ، وإذا قصر أحدهما لقي من رفيق دربه ما يجدد له عزمه ، ويعيد إليه نشاطه  ، وقد قال- صلى الله عليه وسلم- : ( إذا أيقظ الرجل أهله من الليل فصليا أو صلى ركعتين جميعا كتبا في الذاكرين والذاكرات ) رواه أبو داود ، وقال : ( رحم الله رجلا قام من الليل فصلى وأيقظ امرأته فإن أبت نضح في وجهها الماء ، رحم الله امرأة قامت من الليل فصلت وأيقظت زوجها فإن أبى نضحت في وجهه الماء ) رواه أبوداود ، وكان عليه الصلاة والسلام إذا دخلت العشر أيقظ أهله وأحيى ليله .

رمضان أيضاً فرصة مهمة لتقوية الروابط الأسرية والعلاقات الاجتماعية مع أهل الزوج والزوجة ، ومع الجيران ، من خلال الزيارة و المهاتفة والدعوة إلى الإفطار وما أشبه ذلك ، لأنه قد تمر فترات يكون التواصل فيها بين أفراد الأسرة ليس كما يتمنى الزوجان ، فيأتي شهر رمضان ليسد هذا الخلل ويجبر ذلك النقص .

في شهر رمضان تجتمع العائلة كلها على الإفطار ثلاثين مرة مما يجعل للزوجين فرص استثمار هذا اللقاء في تقوية العلاقة فيما بينهما وبين أبنائهما من خلال الحوار وتبادل الحديث ، ومناقشة المشاكل وحلها .

من الأمور التي ينبغي أن تراعيها الزوجة ضبط ميزانية شهر رمضان ، ومراعاة إمكانات الزوج وظروفه المادية ، لأن بعض النساء قد تضع قائمة طويلة بطلبات لا حصر لها ، تثقل كاهل الزوج ، وتضيع عليها الوقت ، وتصرف عن الهم الأكبر .

ينبغي على الزوج أن يساعد زوجته في القيام بشؤون البيت والعناية بالأطفال ، وأن توزع المهام بصورة معتدلة ، تضمن توفير الوقت للزوجة ، وإعانتها على العبادة والطاعة ، ولا يلحق الرجل بذلك أدنى عيب أو شين ، بل هو من محاسن الأخلاق وشيم الرجال ، وقد قال أفضل الخلق وأكمل الأزواج صلوات الله وسلامه عليه: ( خيركم خيركم لأهله وأنا خيركم لأهلي رواه الترمذي ، ولما سئلت عائشة رضي الله عنها : أي شيء كان النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم- يصنع إذا دخل بيته ؟ ، قالت : " كان يكون في مهنة أهله فإذا حضرت الصلاة قام فصلى " رواه الترمذي .

فلا يسوغ أبداً أن تلقى مسؤولية البيت والأولاد كاملة على الزوجة فهي التي تطبخ ، وهي التي تنظف ، وهي التي تهتم بالصغار ، وهي التي ترتب البيت وهي وهي ...، والزوج هو الذي يتفرغ لقراءة القرآن والصلاة والذكر والتعبد .

وأخيراً لا بد من التضحية والتنازل من كل طرف عن بعض الأمور ، واحتساب كل قول وعمل ، لكي نجعل من هذا الشهر شهر تجديد في الحياة الزوجية ، وشهر عبادة وقربة ومحبة ومودة .

__________________

الشبكة الإسلامية

----------


## مروة عاشور

وصايا صحية رمضانية..

يحرص الناس في هذا الشهر المبارك على تناول الوجبات الكثيرة التي تسبب لهم في الغالب العديد من أمراض المعدة كالإمساك والتخمة الزائدة، ويغفل الكثير عما جاءت به السنة النبوية من آداب يتحلى بها المؤمن عند الإفطار، والتي بدورها حفلت بالعادات الصحية السليمة والتعاليم الطبية الواقية للجسم من الإرهاق والألم والتي هي في نفس الوقت تظهر فوائد الصوم ومنافعه العديدة.

ولكي نصل إلى هذا النظام الصحي، يجب علينا أن نتقيد بتعليمات معينة متعلقة بالسلوكيات الغذائية في فترة الصوم، ويمكن إجمالها فيما يلي:-

1-  الاستعجال بتناول وجبة الإفطار:

وفي هذا يخبر نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم قائلا : ( لا يزال الناس بخير ما عجلوا الفطر) رواه البخاري و مسلم , ولهذا الاستعجال فوائد وآثار صحية تعود بالنفع على الصائم , فالصائم الذي يصوم مدة طويلة تتراوح ما بين 10 إلى 14 ساعة يكون في أمس الحاجة إلى تعويض ما فقده من ماء وطاقة خلال فترة النهار, والصائم الذي يقوم بتأخير الإفطار عن وقته فإنه في الغالب يصاب بانخفاض مستوى السكر في الدم ومن ثم حدوث هبوط عام.

2- الإفطار على التمر:

  يبدأ الصائم عند الإفطار بأكل الرطب أو التمر، وفائدة ذلك تعويض ما استهلكه الجسم من السكريات خلال فترة الصيام، فإذا لم يتيسر للصائم الإفطار على التمر، ينتقل إلى الماء ويتناول معه قليلا من اللبن والحساء الدافئ، وبعد ذلك يأخذ الصائم قسطا من الراحة حتى يتأهب لمرحلة أخرى من الإفطار، ويذهب لصلاة المغرب.

3- تناول الإفطار الأساسي بعد الصلاة:

  حتى يتم الحصول على غذاء صحي متوازن، لابد أن تكون وجبة الإفطار مشتملة على العناصر الغذائية  الرئيسية وهي :- البروتينات، النشويات، السكريات والدهنيات إضافة إلى المعادن والفيتامينات وليست هناك قيود على أنواع معينة من الطعام إلا إذا كان الصائم يعاني من أمراض معينة تتطلب حمية خاصة.

وهنا نذكر للصائم ببعض النقاط المهمة التي يجب أن يضعها في عين الاعتبار:
أ-  تجنب الإفراط في الطعام وإتخام المعدة بشتى الأصناف.
ب- الإقلال من استهلاك السكريات المكررة والمصنعة، كذلك الدهون بصفة عامة والدهون المشبعة بصفة خاصة.
ج-  تجنب الإكثار من التوابل والشطة والبهارات والمخللات.
ح-  الإكثار من تناول السلطة الخضراء والفواكه.
د- ينصح أيضا بعدم الإكثار من شرب المنبهات مثل الشاي والقهوة لأنها ترهق المعدة، ومحاولة الابتعاد التام عن المياه الغازية والعصائر المحفوظة غير الطبيعية.

4- التنبيه على بعض العادات السيئة بعد الإفطار:-

  - مما اعتاده بعض الناس في رمضان النوم بعد الإفطار, وهي من العادات السيئة والشائعة.

  - كذلك مما اعتاده الناس التدخين, حيث من الملاحظ أن الكثير من الصائمين يهرع بعد الأذان أو الإفطار إلى التدخين ظناً منه أنها وسيلة لإشباع الجوع والعطش, ويغفل عن الأضرار التي يسببها  التدخين خاصة وأن معدته خالية من الطعام، ناهيك عن تأثيراته السيئة على شهية الصائم، وغير ذلك الكثير من أخطاره وآثاره السيئة على الجسم.

- ومما اعتاده الكثير الإفراط في شرب الشاي والقهوة والمشروبات السكرية, وهذا له آثار سلبية على المعدة.

5- لكي تتجنب الإمساك في رمضان :

من المعلوم أن المعدة الخالية بعد فترة صيام طويلة لا تقبل كمية كبيرة من الطعام مباشرة من غير تنبيهها وإعدادها لذلك, وإن تناول الطعام بكميات كبيرة وعلى دفعة واحدة يسبب آلام في المعدة والأمعاء, ومشاكل عسر الهضم، والتي تظهر على شكل انتفاخ وغازات في البطن وإمساك، وهذه الأعراض لا تقف عند هذا الحد بل تؤدي إلى الإحساس بالكسل والخمول والفتور،

ولذا ننصح الصائم بتناول الإفطار على فترتين فترة أولى فيها التمهيد للمعدة وهو الإفطار على التمر، وفترة ثانية تكون بعد الصلاة مع مراعاة عدم الإكثار من تناول الأطعمة، واتباع نظام غذائي متوازن وهو ما ذكرناه آنفا .

وفي النهاية على الصائم أن يتذكر قول المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم :-  ( ما ملأ ابن آدم وعاء شرا من بطن، بحسب ابن آدم لقيمات يقمن صلبه، فإن كان لا بد فاعلا، فثلث لطعامه وثلث لشرابه وثلث لنفسه ) أخرجه أحمد و الترمذي . والله أعلم.

----------


## مروة عاشور

على مائدة الإفطار

اجتمع أفراد الأسرة المسلمة لتناول الإفطار، اجتمعوا حول الطعام الشهي، والشراب البارد النقي، الكل ينتظر صوت المؤذن، مشعراً بغروب شمس ذلك اليوم ودخول الليل، ومُؤْذِناً بانتهاء وقت الصوم وبدء تناول الطعام.

إنه مشهد من المشاهد التي تهز النفوس، وتلفت الأنظار، ما الذي منع ذلك الجائع من أكل شئٍ يعالج جوعته، أو تناول شراب يسد ظمأته، ما الذي جعل الشاب الصغير يصبر دون مد يديه، يترقب وينتظر مثل والديه، إنها مراقبة الله عز وجل وطلب رضاه، الأمر الذي جعله يضحي بشهواته من أجل مولاه.

مشهد رائع جميل عند سماع الأذان "الله أكبر، الله أكبر"، حيث تتحرك أيدي الجميع نحو رطبات، أو تمرات، أو حسوات من ماء، اقتداءً بخير الصائمين، وأفضل العابدين، فعن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال : ( كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يفطر على رطبات قبل أن يصلي، فإن لم يكن رطبات فتمرات، فإن لم يكن تمرات حسا حسوات من ماء ) رواه أحمد و الترمذي وصححه الألباني.

يأكل الصائم باسم الله، حامداً له على نعمه، قائلاً : ( الحمد لله الذي أطعمني هذا ورزقنيه من غير حول مني ولا قوة ) ، فهو سبحانه وتعالى المتفضل على عباده بنعمه الكثيرة، وآلائه العديدة، والعبد ضعيف مسكين لا حول له ولا قوة إلا به، فكيف لو فقد الإنسان نعمة السمع التي يسمع بها، أو نعمة اليد التي يتناول بها، أو نعمة الذوق التي يميز بها بين الأطعمة، أو نعمة اللسان الذي يتكلم به ويحرك به الطعام، أو نعمة اللعاب الذي يساعد في المضغ والبلع، أو نعمة الطعام والشراب، يا لها من نعم شتى يستشعرها الصائم لحظة فطوره.

 وكم هي فرحة عظيمة تغامر نفس الصائم وقد أتم صيام يومه، آملاً ثواب ربه، إنها فرحة الطاعة، ولذة العبادة، والقرب من المولى سبحانه وكسب محبته، تلك الفرحة تزيد على فَرَحه بالطعام بعد الانقطاع عنه، ولذلك جاء الوصف النبوي لتلك الحالة وصفاً دقيقاً رائعاً، حين قال: ( للصائم فرحتان يفرحهما، إذا أفطر فرح، وإذا لقي ربه فرح بصومه ) متفق عليه، واللفظ للبخاري .

على مائدة الإفطار يتذكر الصائم أولئك الفقراء والمساكين الذين يستمر صومهم ساعات أطول وأياماً أكثر، فهم دائماً في صراع مع الجوع والعطش، لا يهنؤون بالطعام وأنواعه، بل قد لا يجدون ما يفطرون عليه، ولذلك جاء الترغيب النبوي بتفطير الصائم، حيث قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( من فطر صائماً كان له مثل أجره، غير أنه لا ينقص من أجر الصائم شيئاً ) رواه أصحاب السنن، وصححه الألباني.

أضف إلى ما سبق استشعار وحدة الأمة الإسلامية وهي تفطر في وقت واحد، فكم من الملايين اجتمعوا على موائد الإفطار يترقبون الأذان، لا أحد يتقدمه ولا يتأخر بعده، فهل يوجد دين وحَّد بين أتباعه كدين الإسلام، إنها النعمة العظمى، قال تعالى: { اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم وأتممت عليكم نعمتي ورضيت لكم الإسلام دينا } (المائدة: 3).

فهيّا بنا أخي القارئ الكريم نستشعر تلك المعاني العظيمة، والقيم النبيلة التي جاء بها الإسلام العظيم، والدين الحنيف، فلا سعادة بدونه، ولا عز بغيره، ولا وحدة إلا عليه، والله الموفق.
____________

المجلة الرمضانية بالشبكة الإسلامية.

----------


## مروة عاشور

يا باغي الخير استعد!

"قال بعضُ السلف: كانوا يَدعون الله سِتة أشهر أن يبلغهم رمضان، ثم يدعونه ستة أشهر أخرى أن يتقبَّله منهم"؛ ابن رجب الحنبلي - رحمه الله.

ها هو بشير الخير قد أتى، يستحثُّ الهِمم، ويستنهض الأرواح؛ لتقوم من غفلتها، وكأني به أسمعه يردِّد في الآفاق: ﴿ وَسَارِعُوا إِلَى مَغْفِرَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ وَجَنَّةٍ عَرْضُهَا السَّمَوَاتُ وَالْأَرْضُ أُعِدَّتْ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ ﴾ [آل عمران: 133]، نعم؛ أتانا بَشير الخير، ومَقدم البر؛ ليُذكِّرنا بموسم الطاعة والجود والرحمة، موسِم المغفَرة، موسم العتق من النار، موسِم حياة الأرواح وانطلاقها في سماء العبادة والطاعة لله - عز وجل.

فليكن هذا الشهر شهرَ تدريب واستعداد؛ ليكون الجسم أنشط في العبادة.

نعم؛ شعبان شهر يَغفُل فيه الناس، فلا تكن من الغافلين، تذوَّق لذة الطاعة والعبادة في هذا الشهر؛ كي تَستسيغ طعمها في شهر الخير والبركة.

لقد هالني ما رأيتُ من استعداد أهل الباطل والفساد بما يَبثُّونه للناس من الفساد، وانتهاك الحرمات، واقتراف المحرَّمات؛ ليفسدوا علينا هذا الشهر، وليضيِّعوا علينا فرحتنا به، فقلت في نفسي: سبحان الله، هؤلاء مع أنهم أهل باطل لكنهم يستعدون بباطلهم وزَيغهم وضلالهم! أما أهل الحق - إلا من رحم الله منهم - فقد تسربَلوا بسرابيل الكسل، وسلسل بعضهم نفسَه بسلاسل الخمول؛ حتى صار من القاعدين عن كل خير، ولقد ركب العجز وقِلة الحيلة كثيرًا منهم كل مركَب، وصدق عمر - رضي الله عنه - حين قال: "عجبتُ من عَجزِ المؤمن وجلَد الكافر"، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم!


رابط الموضوع: http://www.alukah.net/Sharia/0/56303/#ixzz2WkJvcaUo

----------


## أم جويرية ومعاذ

بارك الله فيك اختى الغالية موضوع اكثر من رائع اطار النوم من عينى بعد ان كنت فى غاية النعاس فاحضرت محبرتى ودفترى وشرعت فى التدوين والتحميل  وشرعت فى ارسال الرابط لكافة صديقاتى ..جزاك الله خيرا مهما وصفت لكى لن يعبر عن سعادتى به الا كلمات قلائل ...وبارك الله فى جميع الاخوات المشاركات

----------


## رضاك و الجنة

السلام عليكم
اول شئ اريد ان اضعه هو هذا الدرس الرائع للشيخ محمود المصري جزاه الله خيرا
اتمني من الجميع ان يسمع هذا الدرس و الله انه سيؤثر فيكن 
و اللهم بلغنا رمضان 
http://ar.islamway.net/lesson/56108

و لي عودة باذن الله

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

